# Make a DMT pipe? - "The Machine"



## shamanix604

I am wondering if anyone knows of methods to making a dmt pipe. I have never vaporized anything or made a vaporizer. 
I know you can make them out of lightbulbs but I hear those don't work well.
Id love to have info from people who know what works and what doesn't aren't regurgitating a link google pulled up.


----------



## Chronik Fatigue

I just smoke it through a bong, I know people will go on about how wasteful that is but, hey, it gets me where I need to go. Just pack half a cone of tobacco, put some dimitri on top, cover with more tobacco, then roast slowly., not letting it burn to hot.


----------



## colors

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=259068


----------



## evlove

From THE ENTHEOGEN REVIEW, VOLUME XII, NUMBER 1  VERNAL EQUINOX 2003



> WELCOME TO THE MACHINE
> 
> A problem for some true DMT aficionados is the difficulty
> involved in effectively delivering large doses—ideally without
> leaving one’s lungs feeling like they’ve been coated with
> caustic residue. For those who really want to get a 50 mg dose
> or more, rather than just burning that much, there is finally
> a solution. “The Machine” is an amazingly effective drug delivery
> device that I recently test-drove. It is capable of holding
> one or many doses, for one person’s repeated use or multiple
> users. I was introduced to The Machine by an Australian
> friend who, at the 2002 Burning Man, also taught me
> about the benefits that can be derived by using mullein when
> smoking tryptamines. The expectorant properties of mullein
> help clear out the lungs after smoking, and it also permits
> deeper inhalations without coughing during smoking. Mullein
> is also useful for using 5-MeO-DMT due to additionally
> permitting easier eye-balling of doses, via standardization.
> 
> The only materials needed to fashion The Machine are a small glass
> bottle and a bit of extremely coarse steel wool, as is used for scrubbing
> pans. For the bottle, a single-serving Hennessy Cognac bottle works
> great, due to its long neck coupled with a handy pre-formed weak spot
> in the bottom. After breaking or drilling a small hole in the bottom of
> the bottle, a bit of steel wool is rolled into a plug and then pushed into
> the neck. Any loose bits inside can be compacted gently by using a probe
> inserted through the hole broken in the bottom. This is the finished
> device ready to be charged.
> 
> To charge The Machine, enough for one or more good doses (the more
> the better) is directly applied to the surface of the steel wool at the mouth
> of the bottle. The neck of the bottle is then gently heated just enough to
> cause the alkaloid to melt into the steel wool plug. If not intended for
> immediate use or if intermittent use is desired the cap can be replaced
> over the charge to protect it. Freshly applied DMT resin can be prevented
> from contacting the cap by placing a small piece of paper between
> it and the cap (rolling paper works well for this). The Machine
> can also be charged for multiple users by placing a much larger quantity
> on the inside of the plug by dropping it through the broken hole.
> Charging is done the same way, by gently heating the neck until the
> plug absorbs the alkaloid.
> 
> To use The Machine, simply point the neck downwards and heat the
> steel wool plug from below with a lighter, while slowly inhaling through
> the hole made in the bottom. (Take care not to overheat and ignite the
> steel wool.) Rotating the bottle while heating will help it volatilize evenly.
> The high surface area and heat distribution of the steel wool traps the
> liquid alkaloid, both retaining it and driving it into vapor. This trapping
> effect also permits the pipe to be simply set down, then picked up
> and reheated, as needed.
> 
> There is little to no loss with The Machine and for some unknown reason
> we have reliably found this pipe to be smoother on the lungs than
> many far less efficient devices—particularly the glass “crack” pipes. The
> amount of alkaloid that this device is capable of delivering must be experienced
> to be believed. The bottle can be reused but the steel wool
> should be replaced regularly. While The Machine works with many
> materials, extracted Acacia alkaloid is highly recommended. — Justin
> Case
> 
> Note: Having recently tested The Machine, I give it my highest endorsement.
> Previously the “burned plastic” taste and seared lung feelings from smoking a
> regular DMT pipe had caused me to abandon smoking as an approach to ingesting
> DMT. It was simply too painful and I never got a big enough hit to experience
> much effect, frequently coughing out too soon the hit that I did get. For whatever
> reason, vapor produced by The Machine wasn’t nearly as rough as that
> smoked through a normal DMT pipe. And man, does this pipe deliver a punch!
> — DAVID AARDVARK



Hope this helps,


----------



## krazycrow

^^I had trouble getting a visual from that story, I have tried thick steel wool in a self standing MJ pipe it worked good but I felt like I was losing material in the steel wool and to burning (WARNING always try burning steel wool before you smoke off of it, thinner gage will just burn up and it is good to burn the non-corrosive layer off of the thicker stuff). I've tried the pyrex meth pipes but it took too long to heat the material back up for the 2nd or 3rd hit. The best I found is the classic light bulb or tin foil. it seems like my best break toughs were with the DMT melted at just the right heat and it tastes so good!


----------



## Jabberwocky

It works well just 'plugging' a joint with 30mg of DMT. This was quite a bit stronger than 20mg of DMT in a lightbulb. I also like how fast you can intake the DMT this way and how 'thick' the smoke is.


----------



## thugg

I checked out the video on youtube for making a vaporizer..  Made two of them from retired lava-lamp bulbs, and they work nicely..

Though I just went and bought a 'oil pipe' and that works by far the best.  Dirt cheap too, but probably because meth is a 'epidemic' here.


----------



## Drug Geek

Holy f*&^ing Sh*T!!!

Imagine my surprise. I read the title of this thread, and said to myself "Make a DMT Pipe? ... damn have I got the answer for this thread!  

A few months ago a friend gave me a DMT Pipe for a gift. It was a magically simple device that completely eliminated any burn, and most of the taste that I previously endured while smoking DMT.  Since that fateful day, DMT smoking has been so much more pleasurable. That device my friends, is beautifully decribed in that Entheon Review column posted above.  Hahahaha! I could believe what I was reading! I was gifted "The Machine" without even knowing it's now famous Entheogen Review status!  

Anyway, to the OP ... Make A Machine! It really is quite easy, and so, so, so well worth the effort.  I will gladly assist you or any others here with any clarifications on the article if it is needed. Now that I own a machine, I will never trip anywhere without one! :D 

Forget joints, bongs, tinfoil ... just Machine it!


----------



## rm-rf

Chronik Fatigue said:
			
		

> I just smoke it through a bong, I know people will go on about how wasteful that is but, hey, it gets me where I need to go. Just pack half a cone of tobacco, put some dimitri on top, cover with more tobacco, then roast slowly., not letting it burn to hot.




i have smoked dmt out of a bong too. ive been told by people "it doesnt work that way" allthough i have smoked it from a bong and seen 5 other people in the circle do the same exact thing and all duck into hyperspace for a bit. you have to have something underneath it, instead of tobacco we had a glass ball that plugged the hole and only let smoke through.


----------



## TheAngryGolfer

Drug Geek said:
			
		

> Holy f*&^ing Sh*T!!!
> 
> Imagine my surprise. I read the title of this thread, and said to myself "Make a DMT Pipe? ... damn have I got the answer for this thread!
> 
> A few months ago a friend gave me a DMT Pipe for a gift. It was a magically simple device that completely eliminated any burn, and most of the taste that I previously endured while smoking DMT.  Since that fateful day, DMT smoking has been so much more pleasurable. That device my friends, is beautifully decribed in that Entheon Review column posted above.  Hahahaha! I could believe what I was reading! I was gifted "The Machine" without even knowing it's now famous Entheogen Review status!
> 
> Anyway, to the OP ... Make A Machine! It really is quite easy, and so, so, so well worth the effort.  I will gladly assist you or any others here with any clarifications on the article if it is needed. Now that I own a machine, I will never trip anywhere without one! :D
> 
> Forget joints, bongs, tinfoil ... just Machine it!



yea clarify a little. I tried to make one with a single serving liquor bottle but it broke.

what kind of steel wool? or should you use that chore boy stuff they use in crackpipes?


----------



## dbailey11

arghhh! How the fuck does 'the machine' work? Someone needs to break it down here. I tried smoking 5-meo out of a light bulb and it didn't take me "there". I don't want to waste any so I'm waiting to try a better method.


----------



## nbsp

xxx


----------



## dbailey11

Haha I love you man!!! Pure gold Itellsya! I did go the bulb route and it didn't quite "do the trick". I got definate effects from the 5-meo... but no breakthrough (i.e. loss of awareness of the physical world). I think it was because I used a regular bic lighter. I'm thinkin' that I'll go buy a torch lighter and that'll vaporize all the material in one shot.... so that I can intake more chem. all at once.


----------



## colors

to those who use the steel wool + bottle:

does it not condense on the cold glass really fast? i find even with a bulb a lot of it will condense within a matter of seconds.


----------



## IGNVS

alrighttt a verry easy fast and EFFECTIVE little peice made from tin foil will do the trick. what you do is make like your about to make a regular tin foil pipe but then make the bottom reeell deep. put the dmt in there in the bottom and fold over some tin foil on top so you make a little wavy gap so the air has to move down into the pipe and then back up into the mouthpeice. light it from the bottom and vaporize all the dmt and there u go. did it last night with a freind. works fineee.


----------



## Xorkoth

Thanks for the step-by-step!  I may make that a project for today   I have yet to totally effectively deliver a dose of smoked DMT to my synapses.


----------



## IGNVS

the lightbulb dosnt work too well and yes ALOT crystalizes on the sides (i should post a picture i have of a huge round bulb just covered with half inch long crystals in cool ass paterns all over the sides of the bulb)
its great for herb tho...


----------



## dbailey11

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Thanks for the step-by-step!  I may make that a project for today   I have yet to totally effectively deliver a dose of smoked DMT to my synapses.




Haha, me too. Sounds like the project of the day!


----------



## dbailey11

Well, I tried to make an aluminum foil pipe. I don't know how make so you don't get any powder in your mouth. I inhaled about 10mgs of 5-meo, but I did catch a minor buzz. Still no success with getting a full vaporized dose. 5-meo tastes just like bitter plastic- yum. I think I'll go with the torch lighter and light bulb.


----------



## Jabberwocky

IGNVS said:
			
		

> the lightbulb dosnt work too well and yes ALOT crystalizes on the sides (i should post a picture i have of a huge round bulb just covered with half inch long crystals in cool ass paterns all over the sides of the bulb)
> its great for herb tho...



Agree, the crystals that form on the sides of the bulb are breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## shoshin

"The Machine" sounds good, but my main concern is burning the steel wool -- I don't fancy inhaling any of that shit. Any further suggestions about the best kind to use, and best lighter technique?


----------



## psilocybonaut

> "The Machine" sounds good, but my main concern is burning the steel wool -- I don't fancy inhaling any of that shit. Any further suggestions about the best kind to use, and best lighter technique?


Why don't you just use brillo pad instead, like what they put in crack pipes?  Just burn the copper color off the brillo first, so that it turns like dark grey.


----------



## Drug Geek

I'd be glad to post a picture of the Machine, but I won't be near mine until Tuesday. I will post it as soon as I can. A Hennesy bottle is chosen for a reason. It has an inverted cone shaped bottom, which allows for the puncturing of a small hole in the bottom of the bottle.  As for steel wool, I have fine stuff in mine, and all you need to do is keep the direct flame away from it. You shouldn't put the flame to DMT anyway. I know a lot of you are giving other suggestions here that all work, but I'm telling you, once you try the Machine, you won't use anything else. It is the sort of thing I would shout from the rooftops, if I thought anyone was listening.  Standby, and I will post a picture as soon as I can.

Oh, and yes, a very small amount crystalizes on the bottle but not much. It is surprisingly efficient. Much less crystalizes than a glass dick. Also, because the glass is thick and you do not apply the lighter to the glass, the pipe does not get hot, which is much safer than a bulb or glass dick, particularly when smoking solo. I've burned myself before and it's not fun.

I have no idea why this damn thing works so well ... it just does. It must be something about the bottle shape that allows for good aerodynamics of the vapour stream.  When my buddy gave it to me, I didn't think anything of it. Although I was grateful, I thought "big deal, a pipe made out of a bottle" ... then I tried it out ...


----------



## Drug Geek

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> Agree, the crystals that form on the sides of the bulb are breathtakingly beautiful.



Always a delight SS!


----------



## dbailey11

Interesting. Where do you place your DMT. On the brillo inside the bottle? I'm really having trouble picturing how to use this properly. I'm overcomplicating it no doubt. Till then it's the bulb!


----------



## MachineGunBallad

Argh. I use a meth pipe, which I assume works just like the bottle, and it is scorching hot. I think next time I will try to smoke a little bit on the end of a joint, as samadhi recommended.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It works you just have to heat it slowly. It is a fine line you are walking (smoking?) so youdont burn the product. But its my favorite way since as you come out of the peak you can pick back up your joint and smoke that for another minipeak.

Just make sure to stub out the lit joint in a pot or something so it doesn't start a fire while you're peaking.


----------



## dbailey11

I finally got the bulb method to yeild a good dose (of 5-meo-dmt) all at once. Still didn't hit the full blown void though. This stuff is tricky, you have to work with it I think. You can't just 'do it' and expect it to light off fireworks IMHO. But it IS intense. That's th  only word I can use to describe it. I think I'll go smoke some right now!


----------



## StagnantReaction

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




test tube (clean, labware, fire resistant) + rubber stopper, 2 holes + copper tubing to fit holes

i pity those who inhale vaporized industrial lightbulb residue

besides, melting onto damiana or cannabis always worked for me. just don't roast it, and get a cherry rolling.


----------



## whatsupdoc

Use bronze wool (used by wood workers).  To clean it you could also soak it in IPA , then let the IPA evaporate.  You should also use a drill bit specific for tile or glass to drill the hole.


----------



## Drug Geek

*The Machine*



			
				MachineGunBallad said:
			
		

> ... I use a meth pipe, which I assume works just like the bottle, and it is scorching hot ....



Not at all. The flame never touches the bottle.  You just hold the flame in front of the bottle spout horizontally, breath in slowly at the bottom of the bottle, and drag the hot air from the flamegh the neck, across the material, vapourizing it perfectly. No hot bottle to burn the hands, no danger to the solo smoker.

The material can be added to the steel wool bowl, melted gently into place, and then the bottle can be capped to take with you for a hike, to a gathering with friends etc.

Finally the long awaited pictures:


----------



## IGNVS

verry naicee^


----------



## eye kant spehll

so what kind of steel wool would u all believe work best??  i used 2 use a meth pipe with the flame like 3 inches form the bottom worked pretty well from my recollection of artificial beings on my bed   alright so yea wut kinda steel wool jus like that sponge steel wool that is found near most kitchen sinks?


----------



## Drug Geek

I have standard fine wool in mine.  It works fine. You just want to make sure you don't ignite it with the flame. But, you shouldn't be getting your flame that close anyway.  The flame should remain outside the bottle neck. Only the heat from the flame should be drawn in.


----------



## krazycrow

Thanks for the pics drug geek and evlove I am going to have to try the ‘Machine” one of these days. It is an interesting concept of heating the chemical from the bottom up instead of from the top down seams like it might vaporize well.


----------



## thegands

*re:*

Here's a scan of 'the machine' article in entheogen review. Hope it helps.


----------



## Youkai

Iv found take what ever glass pipe/bubbler (dry) you have access to and use rolling papers to wrap your DMT hit in and just slowly roast the paper and the DMT will eventualy vaporise into the pipe. Iv made hundreds of these things for people to take there hits with as I saw way to much wasted to people just sucking through befor it gets vaporised.


also, I suggest people NOT use lightbulbs, having one blow up in your face mid way through a second DMT hit can realy scar you for life.


----------



## thugg

Hmm, all my old oil pipes aren't looking too good anymore.  Now that I'm old enough to buy alcohol I think it's time to make up a machine.  It's only fitting that my first (and probably one of my only) alcohol purchase is solely to be dumped out and turned into a device for smoking DMT/5-Meo-DMT.


----------



## Fetus54

5-meo-dmt works great out of any weed vaporizer (heating element and a glass whip), just load a small bowl in with the stuff, another whip dedicated to putting crazy shit in is a good idea. One or to drags off the tube is all it takes. It is a much easier way, no lighter, no fire, nothing but setting the whip down.


----------



## thegands

Dont dump out hennessy thugg! even if you dont drink you should at least try hennessy, it's good authentic cognac.


----------



## Youkai

I made a meth pipe out of a piec eof broken bromomitor and tubing.. whoa does it give good hits.  its basicly a glass ball with an opening on one end and the other has a broken neck stem type thing in which I put a tube on. Works great,, but whoa...


----------



## Cosmic_Fantasy

I've just been using my "oil incense burner". It came as an attachment from a bubbler, for "burning incense" as advertised. Good way of marketing a base pipe 

Works fine, even though I cracked the entry hole. I don't feel like paying $15 for a new one. I've used a light bulb, but it just feels so thin. I've accidentally squeezed one too hard when smoking some herb. Not a good thing.

I also like the way it crystallizes inside the pipe. I don't like the way after a few tokes, the goo turns dark brown and ugly


----------



## thugg

$15?  Damn that's crazy..  They go for $5 here, and often on the north side of town (the more cheap side of town), they sell 'roses' for $2 that are held in an oil pipe.  Then again meth is pretty abundant here, so that's probably why.


----------



## dankoni

Does anyone see a problem with using a copper scrubbing pad instead of steel wool for "The Machine?" I am thinking of a pad like the one made by Chore Boy. You can google it to see what I am talking about. In their FAQ, they say they are pure copper and only have mineral oil added during the manufacturing process. Is this alright to use?


----------



## dankoni

*Copper Pad in "The Machine"*

Does anyone see a problem with using a copper scrubbing pad instead of steel wool for "The Machine" DMT pipe? I am thinking of a pad like the one made by Chore Boy. You can google it to see what I am talking about. In their FAQ, they say the pads are pure copper, and they only use mineral oil during the manufacturing process. No type of overlay coating is used on the finished product. Is this alright to use?


----------



## IGNVS

i would torch it for a few secs just to burn off anything that would burn in your the machine when you light it with the goods in there


----------



## dankoni

Cool. I was thinking of soaking it in IPA as well.


----------



## squerll

Torch it and make sure it doesn’t burn up.


----------



## moracca

lol......
Similar Threads  
Thread /Thread Starter /Forum /Replies/ Last Post 
DMT Pipe /Squeaks /Psychedelic Drugs/ 7 /01-10-2006 00:20 
Dmt Pipe/ TheGreenPhantom /Psychedelic Drugs/ 6 /06-04-2003 08:20 
DMT Pipe... /arcarsenal /Psychedelic Drugs/ 2 /18-10-2001 02:14 
DMT pipe /pinwheel/ Archive - OD /2 /02-08-2001 22:40 
Pipe for 5-meo-dmt /PARADIGM /Archive - OD /17 07-03-2001 11:24


----------



## dankoni

I doubt it would, considering the melting point of copper is over 1000 °C. Plus, all the headshops I know of sell copper screens.


----------



## Xorkoth

Merged a thread about "The Machine" into here, and renamed the thread slightly, and added a link to this at the beginning of the B&D DMT thread


----------



## longshot789

careful with copper coated steel wool scrub pads.  when heated copper forms cupric and cuprous oxide along with copper oxide, the first two are both very toxic to breathe in.  I would avoid using anything with copper for this particular application.


----------



## Riemann Zeta

The one time I vaped 5-MeO-DMT, I used a metal hash pipe (excuse me, a metal 'tobacco' pipe) with a metal (I think Ti) screen.  I touched the outer rim of the bowl (not the chemical itself) with the flame from a typical cracktorch lighter.  It definitely worked: four hours later, I looked down at my watch to discover that only 15 minutes had passed.  Never use anything that says lit or stays warm from a long period of time, wouldn't want to start a fire in case you get blasted onto the DMT elevator too quickly.


----------



## Recept

5-MeO-DMT works fine from regular pipes, the problem is some of it melts and recrystallizes in the pipe. If you smoke weed or tobacco from that pipe later on, don't be too surprised if you end up deep in the void.


----------



## dankoni

longshot789 said:
			
		

> careful with copper coated steel wool scrub pads.  when heated copper forms cupric and cuprous oxide along with copper oxide, the first two are both very toxic to breathe in.  I would avoid using anything with copper for this particular application.



The scrub pads I am using are pure copper, not copper coated steel. Now that I think about it, maybe the pipe screens I have used in the past are brass, not copper. I think I will return the copper pads to be on the safe side. thank you.


----------



## dankoni

For some reason, my local grocery stores do not have steel wool. This time, I got stainless steel scrub pad. Seems similar to steel wool, but the steel is thicker and it's stainless. Is there any problem associated with smoking from stainless steel?


----------



## squerll

^Just burn the coating off the scrub pad, heat up to bright red. 
Most steel wool will burn up.


----------



## dankoni

I understand how you would vaporize once "The Machine" is "charged," but how exactly do you heat the neck to "charge" it in the first place? Must you use a torch lighter so you can hold the bottle upright and direct the flame? If you heated the neck of the bottle, wouldn't the DMT liquid just fall all the way through the steel plug?


----------



## Xorkoth

I'll be making The Machine shortly... anyone have any recommendations for breaking through the bottom of a glass bottle without breaking it?


----------



## Youkai

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> I'll be making The Machine shortly... anyone have any recommendations for breaking through the bottom of a glass bottle without breaking it?


glass drill bit?



I still think a dry bubbler with a aler of mint/DMT/mint is the best way to smoke it. its so easy and can be loaded anywhere at anytime. 


Peace, light and LOVE!


----------



## Xorkoth

Assuming I didn't have access to a glass drill bit (cannot obtain one today anyway), anything else that has worked for anyone?  I also will not be able to get a Hennessy bottle.  I may try it with a lightbulb but I'd rather not.


----------



## Youkai

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Assuming I didn't have access to a glass drill bit (cannot obtain one today anyway), anything else that has worked for anyone?  I also will not be able to get a Hennessy bottle.  I may try it with a lightbulb but I'd rather not.


DONT USE A LIGHT BULB!!!! they ahev a tendency to blow up with heated!!!


try my method, If you can manage to not get scared and stop smoking and actualy finih the entire load you WILL breakthrough! Im sure you got a glass piece somewhere laying around, well use some alcohol and sea salt to clean it up real good and use crushed mint and your buffers, it can be bought at the grocery stoor for like $1.75 and is more then enough for an oz worth of blast off. 

just dab the flame on there till the top layer of mint starts to coal up and then just puff away filling teh peice, clear, hold in, exhale, repeat untill the entire blast is white ash and lay back, close your eyes and experience the touch og the ulmighty upon your self. 


I hope you are able to get it right, I truely do, Im so happy for peopel when they finaly "get it" its such a beautiful thing... I wish I could blast off everyone everywhere who wanted to, I can teach you hwo to smoek it, make it, clean it, spread it... DMT is "it" for me.  

Just took half a 80mg oxi and will be blasting off as soon as its tarts snowing in  the vial sitting in my fridge, hope to see you "out there". I'll giev you a cosmic hug!


----------



## dankoni

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Assuming I didn't have access to a glass drill bit (cannot obtain one today anyway), anything else that has worked for anyone?  I also will not be able to get a Hennessy bottle.  I may try it with a lightbulb but I'd rather not.



Why can you not get a Hennessey bottle? You can probably use any single serving liquor bottle, those are just good because of the shape and weak point. You can use an awl or a sharp nail to bust the bottom out. You don't NEED a glass drill bit. Even if you do have the glass bit, it is still not easy to make a clean hole in the bottle.


----------



## Delsyd

Xork take it from me, buy the hennesesy bottle.
a personal bottle is about 3 or 4 dollars and its well worth it (pluss the cognac is pretty tasty).
and to make the hole the henny bottle has the perfect spot on the bottom to do it.
I put a screw driver to the indented place and just tapped it with a hammer till it made a hole.
theb brilo in the neck of the bottle.
works like a charm.


----------



## thugg

^^ Been meaning to do this - just a matter of finding them damn mini-Hennessey bottles.  I see all kinds of other ones, but those seem to be the best to do without any 'real' equipment (just something metal and round to punch through the bottom).

That, and I've been so lazy and unable to get to the DMV, my license is expired so they probably wont sell to me anyway (I get turned down for tobacco products sometimes - they acknowledge I'm old enough, just that they legally can't accept the ID).  Then most of the times they never even ask, and I've been sold alcohol once without being carded, the only time I've ever purchased, or tried to which is funny.  Expired ID, didn't even card me, and viola.  Now i'm turned down for blunts all the time..

Anyway, off topic.  Sorry.  Need to find one of those damn bottles though, or does anyone that drinks know of another bottle that would work just as well?  I've just been using an oil pipe with pretty good results, but I can see room for improvement.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well, I didn't end up doing it last night anyway, so maybe I'll just go buy some damn Hennessey.  ::grumble grumble::


----------



## Youkai

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't end up doing it last night anyway, so maybe I'll just go buy some damn Hennessey.  ::grumble grumble::


I was looking for you in the cosmo's (I drank a brew, 60g of powdered bark and 6 grams of rue) and no one was home, now I know why!!!! YOU NEVER BLASTED OFF!!!


----------



## Xorkoth

'Tis true. 

By the time I was done spending time with physical beings I was too tired to keep my eyes open.  So I figured I'd just put it off until tonight.  Hey, time is irrelevant anyway, right?


----------



## Youkai

well I just made a machine, have plenty of crystal laying around and may just ahev to give it a go, the only problem I see is not knowing what size dose Im taking as Im used to mint/dmt/mint in which I know how to smoke.


----------



## thugg

Trial and error 

lol

Err, that was a joke btw.  Go with a milligram scale, and weigh out your dose like you normally would.


----------



## Youkai

thugg said:
			
		

> Trial and error
> 
> lol
> 
> Err, that was a joke btw.  Go with a milligram scale, and weigh out your dose like you normally would.


NORMALY WOULD? Iv NEVER weighed out a DMT dose, that takes the fun away from it!!!! I have this ol pipe cleaner/knife thing that was my grandfathers, and one of the knife things is this flat butter knife type thing which I use to scrape the freeze/precipt containers and to load up my hits with. I even etched "DMT" into the name script area. Its so stellar! BTW, I just blasted off, smaller dose thatw as left over from one of the freaze containers, I left the c,lump because iot white/yellow and was planning on cleaning that alst little bit up. But another container yielde 5.7 grams of crystals clear/white crystals so I never bothered cleaning the 15-20mg of yellow.


DMT... WOOT WOOT!!!!! its a constant thing with me, always gotta have DMT ready because you just never know when you laying down in bed thinking about life aboutto pass out... when the DMT blast might coem in handy!


also, practice makes perfect, clear crystals are all the rave now'a'days. the yellow/rust DMT just isnt it. its all about teh clear stuff, I may actualy try to convert it to a salt and IV it.


----------



## dankoni

Youkai said:
			
		

> 5.7 grams of crystals



5.7 grams from last freeze precip, huh? How much MHRB did you start with and what tek did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bercilak

dankoni said:
			
		

> 5.7 grams from last freeze precip, huh? How much MHRB did you start with and what tek did you use if you don't mind me asking?



He talks about it at the top of page 4 of the B & D DMT thread. It's straight to base, then freeze precip. The one interesting thing is that the recipe uses ridiculously strong NaOH, like 2-3M. I'm kind of surprised that it doesn't destroy the alkaloids. I'm currently trying that method with 1M NaOH, and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dankoni

Read and saved the tek you use Youkai... Have you made any changes to it since page 4 on the B&D DMT thread?


----------



## Youkai

Bercilak said:
			
		

> He talks about it at the top of page 4 of the B & D DMT thread. It's straight to base, then freeze precip. The one interesting thing is that the recipe uses ridiculously strong NaOH, like 2-3M. I'm kind of surprised that it doesn't destroy the alkaloids. I'm currently trying that method with 1M NaOH, and we'll see how it goes.


WHen I had a PH meter it needed that much to retain a PH of +13 after it was poured over powdered bark. 

fucking doors man, they are fucking huge in my house... and bark orders at me to open them and see whats in side! Im all like, "NO!!!!! I dont want to knwo whats inside!!!" and they are all like "bang bang slam slam OPEN ME!!!" 

that pile of crystal is now magicly at 3.8 grams, SOMEONE and his friends found teh term hippie crack last night!!! 


There is a tollarance to DMT when smoking that muhc, it got to a point where all I was gettingw as body highs and alil splattered conecting patterns at 50+mg doses. But my god was it beautiful!!! one of my friends commented on how the fan in my room turned into a face of george bush and was attempting to make a speach but failed misserably, myself the high light was the doors, they were realy barking at me!!! fucking getting smaller and bigger and going all block style on me, and again THEY ARE SO FUCKING HUGE!!!


----------



## Youkai

dankoni said:
			
		

> Read and saved the tek you use Youkai... Have you made any changes to it since page 4 on the B&D DMT thread?


not realy, Iv noticed though that after the first freeze preipt you may be able to evap the solvant down alil mroe and get it to drop alil bit mroe crystals but you run into the problem of dropping fats and oils (yellow goo!)


----------



## Adrenochrome

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N

These are sold at your local hobby store, their for families to make their own christmas orniments; remove the metal cap (it pulls off with practically no force becuase it's made to do so) and add paint to decorate.

I've used these to vape weed they work better than anything else i've tried (including light bulbs).
I just use a rolled up postit note as the tube, but if you want you could use a Pastur pipette.

They prob work good for dmt


----------



## dankoni

^ not a bad idea... nice small hole at the top =)

And thanks for the response Youkai.


----------



## e1evene1even

Holy shit! $30 for a bottle of Hennessey. There's no way I'd spend that much when I'd likely screw up the bottle the first try anyway. I got a 375ml bottle of wine in a similar bottle for a lot less, hopefully it works just as well.

I'm going to try to make "The Machine" today and I'll post a pic if it works out. Even if I mess up, I should have a decent alcohol buzz


----------



## dankoni

^ It's supposed to be a single serving bottle. ~$3


----------



## e1evene1even

then they must not have had them. There was some Hennessey in the single serving section but the bottle shape was totally different. The wine bottles I got are 375mg which should hopefully be fine. How many ml are the single serving Hennessey bottles?


----------



## thugg

Youkai said:
			
		

> that pile of crystal is now magicly at 3.8 grams, SOMEONE and his friends found teh term hippie crack last night!!!



I always thought "hippie crack" was nitrous?  Lol.  Or that's what we've been calling it for awhile at least.


----------



## e1evene1even

Welcome my son... welcome to the machine.



*NSFW*: 














This was _extremely_ easy to make. It took about 30 seconds, the hardest part was drinking the alcohol!  

I just did a test dose, and while somewhat effective I found the DMT had a tendency to spill around the outside of the bottle. Perhaps the stainless steel is too dense? Also this is a 375ml bottle, is that too big?


----------



## adrian89987

Not sure if it's too big but it's a hell of a lot bigger than the bottle I'm using


----------



## e1evene1even

I think you're right. It's way too big.

This is my new way of smoking DMT. Its the same way I've smoked weed *exclusively* for 10 years and there is _nothing_ as potent. 

Its a modified shottie (the right tube is crucial)


*NSFW*: 










My god does it work well!

"Welcome my son, to the *new* machine!"

(this is a Pink Floyd song for the confused)


----------



## dankoni

e1evene1even said:
			
		

> How many ml are the single serving Hennessey bottles?



1.5 ounces. ~44ml



			
				thugg said:
			
		

> I always thought "hippie crack" was nitrous?



It is.



			
				e1evene1even said:
			
		

> This is my new way of smoking DMT. Its the same way I've smoked weed *exclusively* for 10 years and there is _nothing_ as potent.
> 
> Its a modified shottie (the right tube is crucial)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Looks like a single hitter bong to me. I think vaporizer users would disagree with you on the potency opinion.


----------



## Xorkoth

I attempted to smoke 60mg of DMT in a makeshift "Machine" a couple of nights ago, and unfortunately the technique was bad so I received rather theshold effects (although a good introduction, with lessons about taking care of myself).  Then yesterday I smoked 20mg in a small pipe with a bit of marijuana underneath.  I held the flame over to melt it and then lightly tapped the flame to the DMT-soaked buds, a few times, until it got going.  I got 3 or 4 hits and began phasing out pretty hardcore.  It was much stronger than my previous attempt, in fact.  So I think next time I try to break through I may just do it that way, as it worked quite well indeed.


----------



## Recept

^ Yeah, I used similar technique to smoke MET as well. I used a layer of smooth Burley/Cavendish tobacco mixture underneath the freebase powder and a layer on top of it as well; other times I just left some ashes underneath the MET and covered it (MET) with tobacco. I then gently lit the top layer and inhaled slowly from the pipe. It worked like a charm.


----------



## e1evene1even

> Looks like a single hitter bong to me. I think vaporizer users would disagree with you on the potency opinion.



It looks like a single hitter bong, but works a bit different. Its extremely fast hitting and gives a certain rush other methods lack, using a minute amount of weed. Its the most effective way I've tried yet for DMT, but I'd still really like to make a proper "machine".


----------



## Delsyd

^the bottle you used is too big.
You need to get those single serving bottles (like they serve on an airplane. only 1-2 shots in the bottle.)
The hits are smooth, big, and very effective.


----------



## e1evene1even

Does it really need to be a Hennessey bottle? I don't think those single serving bottles are available everywhere. Will any bottle ~50ml work?


----------



## thugg

Yeah, so far I haven't been able to find any of the single shit Hennessy's around here..   If people have found other single shot bottles that work nicely please post.  Why is the Hennessy bottle a shot and a half?  As apposed to most of the other single shot bottles are just 30ml (1 fl oz), with maybe another ml or two of 'head space' between the alcohol and the lid.


----------



## Recept

^ I thought the singles were 4cl (the standard size of a shot)?


----------



## e1evene1even

I just tried using a 30ml amber vial but as the bottom doesn't curve inward in wouldn't break easily. Oh well, back to the liquor store I guess.


----------



## thugg

All the singles I've seen (bearing in mind, I don't use alcohol), have been 1 fluid oz, or just shy of 30ml.

^^ You should try looking at the bacardi rum flavored shit, I was thinking those look like they might work.


----------



## Recept

^ Hmm I think it's different in Europe then, when will you americans learn the goddamn metrics?


----------



## dankoni

They might be 1 ounce... but I googled it and the page said 1.5 ounces. Also, when I drank the Hennessey, It was definitely about 1.5 shot glasses worth.


----------



## e1evene1even

I just went and got a 50ml bottle of Grand Marnier and a 50ml bottle of Remy Martin, which seemed to have the best shape. I'm going to make this damn machine right, or get drunk trying! 8(


----------



## thugg

I've never heard of those, so I'm not sure they're gonna be any easier to find, lol.   I just need to get my license updated so I can actually buy alcohol, and go and look at the bottles myself.


----------



## e1evene1even

Here's what the bottles look like:


*NSFW*: 










The Grand Marnier bottle looks pretty close to the Hennessey bottle, just a little rounder at the base. The bottom is also concave  like the Hennessey bottle which I think is important, not only for making the hole, but also to reduce the chance of cutting yourself on the glass.


----------



## thugg

Hmm, yeah the Grand Marnier def looks similar to the Hennessy bottle, so it just might work.  

Although, I can rip it fine just using an oil pipe, none of my friends have that 'iron lung' so I'm thinking this will help them smoke it more effectively, without wasting it all on them coughing most of the time.


----------



## e1evene1even

I gave up on using the plastic bottle, there was something about the smell of stale DMT/weed and plastic that was quite nasty.

I'll post an update later if it works out.


----------



## e1evene1even

The Remy Martin bottle broke (my god that stuff tastes nasty!), and for a moment I was about to rage against the machine  , but it's now completed with the Grand Marnier bottle.

I've only tried a few small does so far but have noticed a couple of things. 

First of all its a bit annoying to have to melt the DMT intro the metal first before the machine can be turned upside down to take the hit. Its a bit time consuming and cumbersome, maybe it takes practice. Also it seems unless I'm sucking as I light the DMT vapor has a tendency to escape around the side rather than accumulate inside the bottle. The neck of the bottle is fairly slim, although I had this same problem with the much bigger bottle I used before. Perhaps the steel is too thick, or is this nornal?

Can any machine users share some technique?


----------



## adrian89987

You are supposed to be suck as you light the DMT.
The only reason why I like the melting thing before use is cause I can just take caee of all the preparation before hand at my house and then hike off somewhere with it in my pocket without having to worry about any prep in the woods and also only having the bottle and lighter with me.

this is what I use:


----------



## e1evene1even

HOLY F CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


Not only is DMT the BEST "drug" on the planet, but "The Machine" is the best way to use it!!!


I think I understand some of its "secrets" now. _The most important part is not the bottle but the steel coil!_, the Henessey bottle is only important because the shape allows the hole to easily be made in the bottom.

A single "flash" of the lighter should be enough to make the DMT powder "disappear", but because of the heat transfer properties of the metal, the DMT _evenly condenses_ on the cold, coiled metal.

Then, after the DMT is evenly distributed, the same conductive properties ensure it vaporizes at near the same time, allowing the full dose to be ingested at once, in a single lungful, rather than being subject to the conductive and heat transfer properties of the  glass, or much thicker metal.


----------



## adrian89987

hahha nice explanation, with diagrams too!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yo, E1... first of all, sounds like you met with success, congrats!  I hope to do the same this weekend.  I will make sure to get a single-serving Hennessey bottle really soon because the bottle I used just palin failed. 

Secondly, what kind of steel wool/coil are you using?  I think the kind I found was too large a guage.


----------



## dankoni

I am using a thick gauge and it is good. You don't want a fine gauge because fine steel wool will actually ignite if you touch the flame to it. Can be dangerous. I am using a chunk cut off of an evercare stainless steel scrubbing pad. Like this:


----------



## dankoni

Oh yes, I forgot to ask you E1... How exactly are you melting the powder for the charging phase? Are you just holding the bottle upright and putting the flame of a regular lighter on the glass? Are you putting the flame above the powder? I have the smoking part figured out, but I think my "charging" technique could use some work.


----------



## Delsyd

E1, i dont hold the bottle upside down to smoke it. I hold it horizontally coming straight out of my mouth. 
Then i spark the the lighter and hold it just far enough so that the dmt is vaporized but the steel isnt lit on fire. 
Sometimes i bring the lighter underneath the neck to the bottle and spin t around slowly to guarantee im melting all the dmt.

dankoni, to load i put the dmt onto the steel wool. There is a little space between the lip of the bottle and the steel wool. Then i hold the pipe horizontally like im going to smoke it and i light the lightre underneth it while spinning the bottle to make sure it all melts, tilting it meanwhile to make sure the dmt goes into the steal wool.

This seems to be working out real well for me lately.


----------



## dbailey11

I think I'd literally have to see someone use one to get it. Any YouTube videos showing someone using a 'machine'?


----------



## Delsyd

none that i know of.

perhaps i should make one.


----------



## e1evene1even

For the metal I'm using "stainless steel spiral scrubbers" I bought at the the grocery store. It only takes a small amount (can be seen in the picture in the bottleneck by the top line), which I cut with scissors.

The charging phase seems the trickiest and I really appreciate Delsyd's tips.

To charge it, I would dump some DMT powder from a capsule (good for storing small amounts) then hold the flame close and wait for it to melt. I find it can take a while. I will try Delsyd's technique. I'll also try holding it horizontally. My reasoning for angling it down was because I thought the DMT would accumulate in the glass, but that doesn't seem to be how it works. Its important to apply suction the whole time otherwise the vapor has a tendency to escape around the sides.

The only time I've taken a decent dose (right before I posted that message, could anyone tell?  ), the flame touched the DMT briefly and it seemed to be vanish. It definitely still worked, although there is a greater potential for loss, so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## dbailey11

Delsyd said:
			
		

> none that i know of.
> 
> perhaps i should make one.




That would make life easier for dummies like me who have a hard time visualising how use one properly. Wait, I need some DMT first- anyone want to share?


----------



## dankoni

Yea Xorkoth, I use the same steel spiral scrubbers as e1. Personally, I think it is a better choice than steel wool because the gauge is thick enough that it won't ignite if you accidentally torch it.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Cool, that's exactly what I did get, actually.

So, I got one of the single-serving Hennessey bottles.  Tonight I plan to embark upon my (hopefully) first intense LSD voyage, ever.  I will make the Machine beforehand and hopefully I'll feel like utilizing it after a while. 

It's going to be an *awesome* weekend... I can totally feel it!  Everything is coming together for it.


----------



## Delsyd

happy trails xork.
Sounds like an awesome weekend.

I wish you luck in breaking through on LSD aswell as on DMT.
Both are beautiful substances.

Nick sands mentioned blasting off on dmt about 10 hours after lsd ingestion is spectacular.
I will be trying the combo next weekend.

again, good luck.
come back with a report.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ I will.  I also plan to ingest a low-to-medium dose of mescaline on Sunday while hiking out in the mountains for the whole day.  So I will hopefully have a psychedelic weekend report (or rather, another one).


----------



## e1evene1even

Have fun! A "psychedelic weekend" sounds good. Mescaline (San Pedro) was fantastic for hiking around the mountains of Cusco. It gives you some energy and low doses are extremely manageable. Social interaction, while somewhat cumbersome I also found largely unaffected.


I plan to go to a recreation of Pink Floyd's "The Wall" this weekend (lights, lasers the whole shebang etc.) and I'm debating what to take... Since I'll have to remain seated, I think I'll go with the 2C-B, it hasn't let me down at a concert yet. I wasn't going to go, but then I thought this would be a really good experience as with a little imagination I should be able to convince myself its the real thing!

I'd also like to charge the machine and blast off in a park. I think it would be a good setting if there is a way to be inconspicuous about it.


----------



## Youkai

Delsyd said:
			
		

> happy trails xork.
> Sounds like an awesome weekend.
> 
> I wish you luck in breaking through on LSD aswell as on DMT.
> Both are beautiful substances.
> 
> Nick sands mentioned blasting off on dmt about 10 hours after lsd ingestion is spectacular.
> I will be trying the combo next weekend.
> 
> again, good luck.
> come back with a report.


I could never wait that long...

I still havent used the machine, the one I made was too big anyways. Iv bene having ahrd time getting there lately so maybe I REALY DO need to use one? it just seems I cant get it ebfor it starts. with DMt you need to get it all down BEFOR it starts.


----------



## Xorkoth

You may just be experiencing a massive tolerance, you know...


----------



## Youkai

Xorkoth said:
			
		

> You may just be experiencing a massive tolerance, you know...


bollocks!! The machine will prove it's self to me!!!

I think it's possible, but this hasnt happend like this befor from frequented use, realy ever sense I smoked it while rolling it hasnt been able to bring me as far out as it did, oh god I hope this isnt another experience Mdxx has striped me from fully enjoying as I once did!!


Its the weekend though, may have to break out the brain melts and see if I can get there while on them again, Im such a follish boy.


----------



## e1evene1even

^Have you noticed any increased congestion from your frequent DMT ingestion?


----------



## Xorkoth

Ugh, MDMA... it changed some things about me permanently I feel.  But anway, I'm sure the DMT will prevail.  Maybe you should just stop taking MDMA at least for a good while...


----------



## Youkai

e1evene1even said:
			
		

> ^Have you noticed any increased congestion from your frequent DMT ingestion?


I wake up every morning with my mouth tasting and smelling like DMT, I hack up DMT laced snot all the time. 

Yes, just like weed and cigs, it will get into your sinuses and will coat them. 

But Im not congested, just phlemy. I kinda liek it, while as work, I'l be doings omething and smell DMT... adn its coming from ME!!


----------



## Xorkoth

When I smoke DMT, the smoke/vapor feels like tiny shards when I stop exhaling, as if the DMT has crystallized once I stop the airflow momentarily and scrapes my throat lightly.  Creeps me out a bit but it's worth the effects. :D


----------



## e1evene1even

I was just wondering as I have noticed an increase in phlem lately and suspect DMT although I have been smoking a lot of weed as well.

NAC is really good for clearing the lungs so I might start taking more of that regularly as a counter-measure.


----------



## thugg

The last time I smoked DMT it was while I still had a little bronchitis, so I had pretty bad phlegm that night and the next day...  Was also bloody, but I think this was from ripping this massive bong too hard (something finally made me cough!), or something.  Worried me a bit, but the thick and bloody phlegm faded over the following day, until it was 'back to normal', as in still dark colored from smoking too much.


----------



## eye kant spehll

Youkai said:
			
		

> I wake up every morning with my mouth tasting and smelling like DMT, I hack up DMT laced snot all the time.
> 
> Yes, just like weed and cigs, it will get into your sinuses and will coat them.
> 
> But Im not congested, just phlemy. I kinda liek it, while as work, I'l be doings omething and smell DMT... adn its coming from ME!!



fucking lol at youkai lol wow hahahahah o man....

so this machine thing u use a hennessy or (maybe wine bottle) and u stuff it with steel wool (medium gauge) and melt the deems by gettin the lighter close but not 2 the point of vaporizing than smoke the dmt like bud and the steel wool will spread the heat evenly and kind of give a "cherry" effect like with herb?

and yea i kno about the hole in the bottom of the bottle lol where the youtube vids at rofl ;p omg lol deems on some herb was already dank cant wait to make a machine....in my experience a pookie werks well 2 does the machine take less pulls than a pookie (aka meth pipe) ?


----------



## dankoni

eye kant spehll said:
			
		

> so this machine thing u use a hennessy or (maybe wine bottle)



Just make sure it's the little single serving liquor bottles. I have never seen a wine bottle that small.


----------



## Xorkoth

^^ Yeah, it's WAY smaller than a wine bottle, and a wine bottle won't work because it's too big.  The bottle is really small, seriously.


----------



## e1evene1even

> Just make sure it's the little single serving liquor bottles. I have never seen a wine bottle that small.



Neither have I. Many wine bottles have the correct shape, but as I found out, they are way too big. Any bottle with a similar shape around ~50ml should work. Just make sure it has a concave bottom to make the hole. I found a Grand Marnier bottle worked as well.


----------



## nux

*an alternative dmt pipe*

Some times ago, i made a dmt pipe which is cheap, easy to make and, in my opinion, very effective. I would like to share this idea with the Bluelight community  

  It is made of a small tin can (around 5cm height and 5cm diameter), the top of a 50cl plastic bottle, and a 20cm long flexible tube (polyhurethan, 7mm diameter).

 At the bottom of the tin can, i made a hollow with a hammer and a screwdriver for the dmt to stay in place when it becomes liquid. The hollow is around 5mm deep (the deeper the better). Then i made 4 holes around the tin can (with a hammer and a small nail) , around 1 cm from the botom, for the air to come in.

  The top of the platic bottle was cut in such a way that it fit perfectly on the tin can. I put some tape on the cut edge to make it more air tight. Then i made a hole (with a knife) in the cap of the bottle with the same diameter as the flexible tube. The flexible tube was then plugged in it.

  To use it i just put the dmt powder in the bottom of the tin can, plug the top of the plastic bottle on the tin can, put the flexible tube in my mouth. Then i put myself in such a position that i can see the dmt in the tin can through the plastic bottle. I heat the tin can with a lighter, watch the dmt melt and vaporize. Then i suck the smoke while continuing heating until no smoke is generated. then... 8(   %) 

 One of the advantages of this pipe is that the dmt do not deposit on the side of the pipe, unlike in the Machine or any glass device. And it is easy to clean.

 For any of you who haven't found yet your prefered way to smoke dmt, try this, and let me know what you think about it 

  If the description is not very clear (my english is not perfect   ) i can make a photo of it and post it.


----------



## dankoni

^^ definitely sounds interesting, but doesn't the can part get hot as all hell?


----------



## nux

Oh yes, i forgot to mention : i have taped some soft paper around the can to avoid burning my fingers... %)


----------



## psilocybonaut

Someone above mentions using a pipe with 2 gauze screens.  What in the hell is a gauze screen?  Do you mean like medical gauze cut into the shape of a screen (wouldn't it burn?) or is there something special I'm missing?


----------



## Fishface

^ Metal gauze.


----------



## Rendezvous

I just want to add that "the machine" really is fantastic. Where I live the little Hennessy bottle does not have that weak spot on the bottom (neither did any other bottles I found), so it was more than a little tricky and I ended up busting most of the bottom of the bottle out accidentally. Still it works great.

Now I must try to work out how to show this to my wife - it's pretty scary looking - she's gonna freak and think I'm now a crack head.


----------



## adrian89987

haha yea
every person that ive shown it to that didnt know what it was for said it looked like a crack pipe

and then they hit the dmt....


----------



## Obyron

1) I'm sure that's probably against the eBay TOS. You're right though. I could punch out hundreds of the things a day thanks to my trusty Dremel. If you can only own one power tool, it's the one to own.

2) The first time I used a gravity bong I lost consciousness. You ain't lying. Makes me almost miss smoking pot.


----------



## adrian89987

what kind of bit do you use on your dremel
I've got one but i've never tried using it for this


----------



## Obyron

^^ I used a 3/32 diamond-tip bit for the hole. I think they're like 15-20 bucks. I already had one, as the Dremel was a gift, and the person was kind enough to include a good selection of bits.

I used a regular grinding bit (the long thin one, not a drum bit or anything) to widen the hole, going nice and slow. It's not like disarming nuclear warheads or anything, but you still have to be gentle working with glass. If you feel the glass getting hot at all, put just enough water on the bottom of the bottle to keep the very end of the bit wet. The bottles that work well for The Machine are perfect for this anyway since the bottoms are concave.

This will have the added bonus of catching a lot of glass dust in the water so it's not flying into your eyes or your mouth, or pretty much anywhere else except out through the hole when the bit breaks through. Widen the hole to your satisfaction, then wash thoroughly to remove any dust.

Cheers.


----------



## adrian89987

thanks man,
I've used a regular drill for it which has always been a pain in the ss because its like 10 times bigger than the bottle


----------



## nofx1422

I finally got around to making the machine, its leagues better than a meth pipe! I can take much bigger hits, without feeling as though my lungs are burning


----------



## IGNVS

can someone explain why a the machine is better than a chillum?


----------



## Delsyd

the steal wool aids in heating the DMT.
also i think the bigger chamber of the henneey bottle helps to cool the smoke down.


----------



## psilocybonaut

So, could I turn a pipe like this into a 'machine' by turning it upside down and putting steel wool (with DMT on top) into the bowl?  Then heating the steel wool from the bottom slowly?

I place the full amount on the wool, correct?  Should I place a screen over the top of the steel wool with the DMT on it or just leave it screenless (i have fine mesh screens)?  I don't do like 3 tokes each packed separately, that would be too hard, right?

I need to burn the steel wool first until it turns red to get the chemicals off like you do with brillo pads when smoking crack, right?  I don't just use untouched/unburned steel wool, right?  It has like chemicals on it right?

How far below the bottom of the wool should one hold the BIC lighter, and also how thick or big should I make the ball of steel wool?  Someone may be able to give me suggestions on helping me break through?  I've tried hash oil pipes, foil (which I've had the most success but no TRUE success), and I recently got a pipe like this, but it seems to hard not to burn the DMT when I smoke it upright with a screen.  I also can't stand the fucking taste.  Is the bad taste maybe from burning it?  Could a 'machine' make my spice taste better, so I don't spit and gag after every hit?


----------



## psilocybonaut

Can someone please give me a suggestion or two?  How much steel wool do I use and how far do I hold the flame from it?  Anything else would be appreciated too.


----------



## squerll

Try filling the whole bowl with cleaned Brilo the turning it upside down and dropping the DMT down the tube, then putting it back in the pipe upside down and firing up the Brilo good and hot while the pipe is upside down. 
I have never tried this it is just an idea.


----------



## IGNVS

even the thickest gague still burns. burning metal in the lungs isnt good imo


----------



## squerll

Yeah, be careful with that stuff just a little flame from a bic will make the Brilo RED hot. The first time you burn Brilo the stainless coating all burns off I would imagine it is not good for you. I tried to heat steel wool with a bic once it just turned to flames. 

I like glass and foil the best. And yes it is a false rumor tin foil melts and makes toxic fumes only the shinny side has possible burnable coating.


----------



## psilocybonaut

I got a Chore Boy brillo pad.  Of course I am going to burn the chemicals off of it (by making it red hot) before using it.  Once you burn those chemicals off, I'm pretty sure it's quite safe.

My question is how much should I stuff in the bowl?  Should I fill it up 2/3rds of the way?  3/4ths?  Only one half?  Please someone suggest.  How thick should the piece of brillo be?  How much empty space should there be at the top of the bowl above the brillo?

Once I get a suggestion and actually make it, I will post my results and let you guys know how good it works.  How far should I hold the flame under the brillo?  A few inches?


----------



## squerll

I would just fill it about ¾ full with Brilo and just heat it up until the DMT starts melting and pouring out smoke. 
Fire it up let us know if it works.


----------



## psilocybonaut

I will post my results once it's done.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

does the machine still work with the finer steel wools?


----------



## IGNVS

yes but your lungs wont


----------



## psilocybonaut

> does the machine still work with the finer steel wools?


Just buy a little box of Chore Boy brillo pads and burn the chemicals off of them by making it red hot (it will go from copper color to gray/black), that works fine.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

i got some real chore boy, the copper kind. But would using that be more effective then fine steel wool? Mooo. ty


----------



## psilocybonaut

> i got some real chore boy, the copper kind. But would using that be more effective then fine steel wool? Mooo. ty


Thats what I'm using.  Just burn all the copper color off by heating it till it's red hot.  Otherwise, you'll be smoking brillo chemicals.


----------



## psilocybonaut

*SUCCESSFUL HOMEMADE "DMT MACHINE"*

I successfully made a "machine" out of this kind of pipe:





*This is what it looks like:*





I stuffed the top with Brillo (with all the chems burned off) and basically just turned it upside down.  I filled the bowl about 2/3rds of the way up with brillo.

It works great.  Much easier to take fat, tastier, and more potent hits.  Highly recommended for anyone who would want to try this.  However, it is hard to light yourself (too hard to see) so I would always recommend a sitter do it for you.  Those are my results.

However, if the DMT is extremely fine powder, it could fall through the brillo.  Just make sure you load it on a flat non-porous surface.


----------



## adrian89987

That's really cool
I'm gonna try and make that if I can find the parts.


----------



## psychedelicious

Instead of a liquor bottle, you can use a tabasco sauce bottle - easier to get if you are a minor. Get the bottle that's like 5 inches long. You don't really need the gallon-size jug


----------



## Obyron

psilocybonaut said:
			
		

>



In other headlines: Police in all 50 states today released an APB for a white man with the nose seen above. The suspect is also believed to have a goatee. If you or anyone you know has seen this nose, we urge you to contact authorities. Do not attempt to approach this nose, as it may be armed and dangerous. The Nose extracts its dangerous drugs in toxic homemade labs similar to those used by meth addicts, whom we have already sufficiently vilified to the point that the mere mention of them should have you screaming for Big Brother to protect you. The authorities appreciate any assistance you can give them in apprehending this nose.


----------



## psilocybonaut

ha ha ha, fuck you dude 

My machine really does work very well, though.


----------



## Xorkoth

Nice posts all around


----------



## squerll

Cool machine psilocybonaut!!

Psychedelicious how did you use a whole gallon of hot sauce? Do you have 5 Mexican wives with children?


----------



## psychedelicious

5 _wives!?_ That's ridonkulous. I wasn't married to any of them. I just fed them my hot sauce. The jugs do have a good use, however: bonsai kittens. Nothing cuter than a tabasco-sauce-shaped feline.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

my hot sauce brings all the gals to the yard!


----------



## psychedelicious

and i'm like, mine's spicier than yours


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

*OMGWTFBBQ!!!!* x4


----------



## Xorkoth

psychedelicious said:
			
		

> I wasn't married to any of them. I just fed them my hot sauce. The jugs do have a good use, however



This is all I heard from that post.


----------



## adrian89987

My new machine after I broke my old one
Incidentally I made it from a small tabasco bottle:


----------



## Youkai

adrian89987 said:
			
		

> My new machine after I broke my old one
> Incidentally I made it from a small tabasco bottle:


thats what my machine looked like after the third toke.


----------



## adrian89987

haha
well...i did try and make it somehwat representative of the experience


----------



## psychedelicious

Hahaha, nice little dmt smokin buddy you have there. What's his name?


----------



## adrian89987

paco


----------



## Flinch

Mmmmm

 Ok, so, tell me if i have this right, for the machine

 Get a small glass bottle, concave bottom, drill a hole in the bottom ( i have a dremel) . Then, stuff steel wool down the neck of it, how many cm? im thinking one or two? Then sprinkle ur dmt on it, and while holding it at an angle and spinnin it put heat above the dmt, or on the glass neck of the bottle? And then once its all melted, wait for it to solidify, then spin it again and apply direct heat to the neck of the bottle and breathe in the vapour when it forms?


----------



## psilocybonaut

I would recommend making one using an upside down freebase air pipe, as I did.  I have pictures of it on Page 7 of this thread.  It works perfectly, and I really like it.

I used brillo to stuff the bowl, but make sure you burn ALL of the brillo first to get the chemicals/copper color off.


----------



## Flinch

psilocybonaut said:
			
		

> I would recommend making one using an upside down freebase air pipe, as I did.  I have pictures of it on Page 7 of this thread.  It works perfectly, and I really like it.
> 
> I used brillo to stuff the bowl, but make sure you burn ALL of the brillo first to get the chemicals/copper color off.



 To load it, do you sprinkle the dmt on the brillo n hold it so the brillo is facing up and hold a flame over it? I dnt understand why ur holding it upside down, wouldnt it fall out?


----------



## adrian89987

The way that I usually do it:
Without the DMT in the pipe...Inhale the flame through the brillo in order to heat it up
While it is still hot! scoop the dmt onto it, it should all melt.
Then let it cool...

and then you turn it over and vaporize as people have been suggested


----------



## Flinch

Why do you turn it over? Shouldnt u keep the dmt end uprite?


----------



## Fishface

It's to make sure that all of the vapourised DMT gets into the chamber, instead of disappearing into the atmosphere


----------



## Flinch

Im just worried about it falling out, but i guess if its hardend to the steel wool thats of no matter. Any glass bottle around 50ml will do aye? I would of thought this abit small, but it seems to work for every1 else.


----------



## Fishface

Yeah, 50ml should be OK and, as I think you understand, it won't 'fall off' as long as you've charged the steel-wool properly ~ put the flame on the glass neck, which will warm the steel-wool, allowing the DMT to melt onto it, ready for vapourising later ~ good luck and enjoy


----------



## dankoni

Fishface said:
			
		

> Yeah, 50ml should be OK and, as I think you understand, it won't 'fall off' as long as you've charged the steel-wool properly ~ put the flame on the glass neck, which will warm the steel-wool, allowing the DMT to melt onto it, ready for vapourising later ~ good luck and enjoy



Ok. I get heating the neck to charge the machine, but when you actually go to hit it, where are you directing the flame? Still on the neck? I know you're not supposed to touch it to the steel wool...


----------



## adrian89987

direct the flame through the opening
So that the hot air coming off of the flame goes directly through the dmt/steel wool...vaporizing the dmt


----------



## dbailey11

When it comes to instructions on how to use this thing, I'm a retard. SOMEONE, PLEASE--- break it down step by step by step so a tard like me can _visualize_ this so I can actually make use of this thing. HELP....


----------



## Fishface

1  Get a small bottle and make a hole in the bottom

2  Get some steel-wool and make sure that it hasn't any nasties on it.

3  Squidge up a piece of steel-wool and push it into the neck of the bottle

4  Sit the bottle neck upwards

5  Put the DMT on the steel-wool 

6  Gently heat the steel-wool by heating the neck of the bottle until the DMT has melted onto it

7  Hold bottle neck downwards

8  Hold lighter below the steel-wool so as to gently heat it, allowing the DMT to vapourise and fill the bottle

9  Inhale

10


----------



## Xorkoth

adrian89987 said:
			
		

> The way that I usually do it:
> Without the DMT in the pipe...Inhale the flame through the brillo in order to heat it up
> While it is still hot! scoop the dmt onto it, it should all melt.
> Then let it cool...
> 
> and then you turn it over and vaporize as people have been suggested



Oh, hey, thanks for that tip... I have had trouble charging it properly... it seems like some always vaporizes no matter how careful I am when trying to melt it.

Is the melted DMT supposed to be visible on the steel wool, or is it transparent?  And also, how much do you usually charge it with?  Do you just out in the amount you plan on using for a toke, or do you put in more and charge it with multiple uses?


----------



## adrian89987

I usually charge it for one use

So I'll put like 50 mg in it
I try and have it transparent and fully melted into the wool, seems like it would make it harder to burn the D.


----------



## dankoni

Fishface said:
			
		

> 1  Get a small bottle and make a hole in the bottom
> 
> 2  Get some steel-wool and make sure that it hasn't any nasties on it.
> 
> 3  Squidge up a piece of steel-wool and push it into the neck of the bottle
> 
> 4  Sit the bottle neck upwards
> 
> 5  Put the DMT on the steel-wool
> 
> 6  Gently heat the steel-wool by heating the neck of the bottle until the DMT has melted onto it
> 
> 7  Hold bottle neck downwards
> 
> 8  Hold lighter below the steel-wool so as to gently heat it, allowing the DMT to vapourise and fill the bottle
> 
> 9  Inhale
> 
> 10



This is going to sound stupid, but I'll ask anyway. For step 8, is your mouth on the machine, or are you filling it up with your finger over the mouth hole and then taking the pull? I never really understood this about the lightbulb method either. Are you filling the chamber, then clearing, or are you continually inhaling while the chamber is filling...


----------



## adrian89987

with the machine you are continually inhaling


----------



## Corky

puff in and out till bottle fills with thick vapor, then draw long and slow, pulling the flame gently into the neck. 

2 good pulls like this should do it!


----------



## Flinch

Well, i couldnt find any small 50ml or so bottles, so i got a 125 hot sauce one, but alas, it cracked, as did another bottle i tried it with, i drilled the hole, but then i had to make it wider, and that must of stressed it to much. Cracked the 1st one, the 2nd shattered. 

 Im gonna try and find the type of pipe posted in the thread a couple pages back, or just use a normal crack pipe.

 if i do get a normal crack pipe, should i still use the steel wool?


----------



## dankoni

What does the thread think of attaching a tube of sorts to the mouth hole on a standard machine (50mL liquor bottle)? This way, one could hold the machine in front of them instead of having to maneuver the flame a few inches below the face.

Would the tube make too much surface area for the vapor to condense on?


----------



## Fishface

^I wouldn't have thought so - give it a go


----------



## Flinch

Any length of tube will allow some to condense out, but i wouldnt think by much, jst dont make it overly long.

 Does anyone know if i can use steel wool in a normal crack pipe?


----------



## dankoni

Flinch said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if i can use steel wool in a normal crack pipe?



Why wouldn't you be able to? Crack heads do it all the time, no? Just try to find the thickest gauge you can IMO. The kind my friend bought won't even burn when directly torched.


----------



## psilocybonaut

> To load it, do you sprinkle the dmt on the brillo n hold it so the brillo is facing up and hold a flame over it? I dnt understand why ur holding it upside down, wouldnt it fall out?


You put the DMT into the small "tube" end of the bowl piece so it lands on top of the brillo.

SOMETIMES a few granules will fall through the brillo, like less than 5mg.  In that case I just put it back in.  After it's loaded I start smoking.

I hold it upside down because that's the way you use/smoke with it.  So basically the brillo pad is facing down.  The DMT goes on top of the brillo this way, it doesn't go in through the big end.  I put my lighter ~2 inches or so below the big end/brillo when smoking.

You guys get it now?


----------



## Flinch

Eyyy, since theyve baned crack pipes here in aus (as well as bongs) (yeah, fcked i know, every1s gonna b runnin outa hose). I had to make my own DMT pipe. Let the pics speak louder than words.











 So yeah, i sprinkle the wonderful stuff onto the steel wool, but most wont melt when i hover a flame above it =\ and alot falls down the sides. But neway, then i screw it back on and then heat up that section while holdin my moutpiece closed. Then i breath in while sucking the heat from the flame.

 Did a 10mg test with the gf before. Now onto 40. Then an hr and then 60. Wish me luck!

 -signing out of universe


----------



## Syd_Barret

Alright, I'm about to start the process of making this dmt pipe.

Besides a grand marnier bottle, and corvossier bottles, does anyone what else would work? 
What did you guys use to puncture the hole? i don't have a dermel (whatever that is) , shit im prolly going to have to get a hammer from someone, cause i don't even own that.


----------



## Obyron

Dremel is a brand name for small, handheld rotary drills that can take a number of different attachments, and is about the single most useful hand tool ever made aside from your basic cordless drill (which has more power, but is less versatile).

Do you have access to a cordless drill? You can get a small carbide-tipped drill bit at a home improvement store for a few bucks. Just drill slooooow and don't crank the drill wide open or you'll crack the glass.


----------



## Delsyd

i used a screwdriver and hit it with a hammer.

worked perfectly.


----------



## Obyron

People these days. No sense of craftsmanship.


----------



## ActiveA

Syd_Barret said:


> Alright, I'm about to start the process of making this dmt pipe.
> 
> Besides a grand marnier bottle, and corvossier bottles, does anyone what else would work?
> What did you guys use to puncture the hole? i don't have a dermel (whatever that is) , shit im prolly going to have to get a hammer from someone, cause i don't even own that.



You only need a small glass bottle, thicker glass is preferred.


----------



## longtimelurker

why cant you just take the bottle cap off a normal bottle, take the plastic coating out so it is only metal and place dmt on that, then screw it back on? 

the dmt will never come into contact with direct flame, and it is much easier and quicker than using steel wool.

you make the hole etc like usual of course.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

longtimelurker said:


> why cant you just take the bottle cap off a normal bottle, take the plastic coating out so it is only metal and place dmt on that, then screw it back on?
> 
> the dmt will never come into contact with direct flame, and it is much easier and quicker than using steel wool.
> 
> you make the hole etc like usual of course.



I guess you could do that, but I find that the steel wool is a great conductor of heat and SOMEHOW makes the hits much less harsh when it is fresh clean steel wool.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
That DMT machine is so cool , I didn't think that the smoke was that harsh at all. But i've never smoked it out of anything else so I have nothing to compare it too. I'm going to be making my own machine soon , I want to be ready for when I get some deemsters   :D


----------



## *Love*Lite*

^ Glad you liked it brother


----------



## Delsyd

i tried smoking DMT out of the vapor genie pipe last night.
It worked okay, but definately not as good as the machine.

The machine or a crack pipe is still the best way ive found to smoke DMT.

i still have to try laying it on mullein and ripping it from the bong though...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

When you smoke it out of a crack pipe do you just heat the glass from underneath ?


----------



## Delsyd

melt the DMT into the chore boy, then hit it like you would a crack pipe,, trying to keep the flame ~1cm away from actually torching the chore boy.

and ofcourse you can do it the old, put it in a sandwich of weed way


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
I would like to try it with the pot one day out of my bong or bowl. I would think that would be an awesome combo. And once you come down from the DMT your already stoned


----------



## dufftx

yea i agree...if you cant obtain a base pipe a light bulb will get the job done


----------



## Delta-9-THC

If anyone is looking to make "the machine" but would rather just buy a pipe that works, I suggest the Vaporgenie. It is basically a lighter powered vaporizer. The flame never touches the goods and heats them to the perfect temp. I have never tried a machine but I would imagine this pipe works even better. It is so smooth I wouldn't smoke DMT any other way. Extremely efficient too.


----------



## Delsyd

i tried the vapor genie last night and i can tell you that the machine is alot more effective.

though the vapor genie provied much smoother hits, i find it hard to smoke the whole dose down at once like i can with the machine


----------



## Delta-9-THC

there is a certain technique to it but yea it takes at least 2 hits. First hit to warm it to the right temp and then you should start getting thick vapor.

A tip for the vaporgenie is to stick 4 or 5 extra screens in there so you don't need to put any herbal bed. This way you get pure DMT hits and it is also smoother.

I just got a gram Tetrahydroharmine hcl (the unique active ingredient of b. cappi) and am excited to test out it's DMT enhancing effects. It is reported to make the experience both longer and clearer for both smoked and oral administration.


----------



## Delsyd

i swear by it


----------



## aberrant

That is an _awesome _headstash, Delsyd.  

Making a machine was always too much work for me, pathetic but true.

I broke through once using a waterfall fashioned out of a SoBe drink and took down 70+mg in one hit.  It's cool, within five seconds all you're experiencing is the buzzing, but by 7-8 seconds you're seeing the whole room realign itself to the new frequency with frenetic undulations of the tryptamine variety and then BOOM! by 10 seconds you're simply enveloped .  I think single hits might be my favorite way to break through.  The whole thing felt like it was a bit rushed tho, more experiments need to be done.


----------



## Delsyd

single hits are definately the way to go.
But i find it hard to smoke down 70mg in one hit. It usually takes me ~3 hits.


----------



## RigaCrypto

Do you use a jet (torch) lighter with the Machine or a regular one? The way I figure with a jet one you would run a higher risk of burning the spice due to the higher flame temperature whereas with the regular one the smoke might be harsher from the soot and the steel wool would get all blackened.


----------



## dankoni

^^ The flame shouldn't be directly touching the steel wool, nor should it be directly under it, so you shouldn't have too many issues with soot.


----------



## hippy j

I spent 55 bucks on a vaporgenie (www.vaporgenie.com), 4 dollars for two day shipping.  Ordered it around noon on a thursday and it arrived on saturday.  No problems with the order at all, and the speedy delivery was extra nice.  I bought it to vape MJ primarily, but had to give dmt a shot in there.  It is just perfect for it.  Smoothest hits ive taken, no problem getting a 60mg dose in 2 hits that you dont feel or really even taste until youre exhaling.  

if you're looking to get a new pipe an 59 bucks is in your range, id highly recomend one.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Out of curiosity, what's the volume of that bottle, Delsyd?


----------



## *Love*Lite*

TheAppleCore said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the volume of that bottle, Delsyd?



Its the "airplane size" the one shot bottle size... costs about $5


----------



## tittysnacks74

*Is there an advantage to using a Machine*

over a locally bought crack pipe? A head shop near my home sells little glass crack pipes for cheap, and the only thing I would use it for are tryptamines, so I was considering getting one as they are pretty cheap. Is a machine somehow superior to this?


----------



## Roger&Me

Crack pipes work very well (glass stems w/ chore boy). But for some reason the machine just seems to be less harsh than a crack pipe. I still think bongs ftw, though, for DMT -- especially if you're fond of smoking massive doses -- if you're just going to be vaping a small amount, though, pretty much anything will do just fine.


----------



## Nibiru

I always preferred a glass dick (vapor pipe, meth pipe, etc.), though a nice bong hit of the stuff would probably be nice. On top of some salvia... christ. Never tried it though. In my experience, I can get the best, cleanest hits out of a properly worked vapour pipe though, but I need someone beside me to take it away before I flash out and drop it.


----------



## Newbierock

I've never smoked DMT so I don't really have any right to be saying this, but i hear DMT tastes in the negative range. This + the huge amount of smoke attained from a bong = good? I thought huge cloud of plastic tasting smoke would be negative.


----------



## Nibiru

More like spicy, burning mothballs than plastic. I like the taste, but it is a bit rugged. The thing about a bong would be that you are getting a lot in one toke - the whole idea, IMO. 

It can be harsh too, in some cases, if it's burned too hot or isn't super clean.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

Merging with that other HUGE DMT Machine thread 

the machine 
^ FTW ^


----------



## sigmundfloyd25

You guys need to try a good old gravity bong! put some weed ashes in there and wave the lighter over the bowl as you slowly pull a milk white hit. It's convenient because you can get the entire dose vaporized in one pull and take it all in one huge hit! BLAST OFFFFFFF!


----------



## ABDF

Me and my friend have been trying to get the materials to make the machine but repeatedly end up going back to the vap pipe. Can you use a larger battle or would that fuck it up?


----------



## longtimelurker

i used a larger bottle and it worked fine

i didnt have a drill either so i created a controlled smash using a metal knife and taped up the excess hole

i didnt have any wire either so i just used the cap. put dmt and screw on. didnt burn and worked well.


----------



## BJM

Grand Marnier bottle ready to go..

Any advice on making the hole in this awkward thing?  At $5 a pop, I wanna keep it sensible 

Ooh, don't ask a glass mirror store to do it- $20 is the average price for one drill hole    Same price as buying your own diamond drill bit..

Ahh, never mind-
Get a box cutter, scratch a hole.. use a bench drill with diamond tip- VOILA!


----------



## ActiveA

So i may be acquiring some DMT soon, I was bored the other day and decided to make, or attempt to make the machine. I was in one of those Asian pen/gift stores and saw some small glass bottles/jars. $2 a bottle, pretty cost effective!

Anyway, I'm not sure if the neck is long enough. I used a Dremel and made holes in two jars. Tell me what you think! I'm not sure if the neck is too small but I'm hoping it isn't.
Sorry about the quality, Iphone...





















Is the neck too short?


----------



## TheAppleCore

A few days ago I tried vaping some deems in a lightbulb and its success was a pleasant surprise. Didn't quite get the launch into hyperspace that I was trying for, though, because by the time I exhaled the first big hit, my depth perception was too fucked to hold the lighter directly underneath the bulb, LOL...

I'm pretty sure that if I'm able to avoid that problem in the future (perhaps by simply smoking it very quickly), I'll easily be able to achieve a breakthrough via lightbulbization.


----------



## dankoni

ActiveA said:


> Is the neck too short?



Looks a bit too short for "The Machine," but I'm sure it could be used as a better version of the light bulb method. I just don't know how much success you're going to have getting any kind of steel wool or brillo to lodge in there.



TheAppleCore said:


> lightbulbization.



I'm Urban Dictionary'ing that right now.


----------



## morbiddoctor

gravity bong does it perfect for me. load a hit, suck it in, pressurize it, in hale, disappear.


----------



## ActiveA

dankoni said:


> Looks a bit too short for "The Machine," but I'm sure it could be used as a better version of the light bulb method. I just don't know how much success you're going to have getting any kind of steel wool or brillo to lodge in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Urban Dictionary'ing that right now.



Thanks for the input dude! I thought it would be fine since people are using "Nip" bottles which are around the same size, if not smaller. I may have to look into buying a nip bottle then...

The wool will fit pretty well i think, there is about 1.5cm of neck to use, so i think it'll work out okay.


----------



## psilocybescrewbens

You know those big glass group vaporisers that you can buy, like crystal balls with a little raised platform inside that electronically heats an element that i am assuming is basically vcaporising with multiple (sometims just one) mouth pipes coming out of it, are these able to be used for dmt>


----------



## omik

I've asked this in the B&D thread, but I feel like I need to ask here too. Has anyone vaped DMT out of a volcano vaporizer? It has the best heating element out of any vaporizer, so I wonder if it would make a difference with DMT. Also it puts it into a plastic bag beforehand, could that cause any problems?


----------



## dankoni

omik said:


> I've asked this in the B&D thread, but I feel like I need to ask here too. Has anyone vaped DMT out of a volcano vaporizer? It has the best heating element out of any vaporizer, so I wonder if it would make a difference with DMT. Also it puts it into a plastic bag beforehand, could that cause any problems?



While I'm sure it would work, you're going to have problems with the vapor condensing on the sides of the bag. Since DMT is very dose dependent, I fear you'd have to vape nearly double your dose to actually inhale the amount you were aiming for. That's why the machine is so great, b/c there is little to no time for the vapor to condense. I imagine a good whip vaporizer like a Silver Surfer would be better for this purpose. Also (I don't own a Volcano), wouldn't there be issues with the crystal dripping into the heating element when it liquidizes? I know Volcanoes have the substance placed above the heating element (right?), so that might cause problems.

On a side note, your question just gave me a *grand idea*. Instead of using a whip vaporizer for DMT with a standard whip, I wonder if one could make a custom whip with "The Machine" design in mind. I'm thinking either you could place "The Machine" in direct contact with the glass heater cover, or stuff a standard wand/whip head with steel wool/brillo. Then you'd have most of the benefits of "The Machine" design, but you wouldn't be using a flame and you could control the heat. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## specialrelativity

Just to differentiate, DMT freebase is NOT Cocaine Freebase.  A freebase is anot a freebase is not a freebase.  A base is NOT a base is NOT a base is NOT a base.


----------



## omik

Wow, I have the PERFECT, PERFECT glass to make a machine out of. It used to be an ashcatcher for a bong before the bottom connector broke off. I will take a picture to show off soon. :D


----------



## dextrous

SO let me get this straight before I start wasting a bunch of spice...

1 Get a small bottle and make a hole in the bottom

2 Get some steel-wool and make sure that it hasn't any nasties on it.

3 Squidge up a piece of steel-wool and push it into the neck of the bottle

4 Sit the bottle neck upwards Sit it upwards, or turn it upside down?

5 Put the DMT on the steel-wool  Do I put the DMT through the drinking hole where the steel wool is, or drop it through the makeshift hole at the bottom onto the wool?

6 Gently heat the steel-wool by heating the neck of the bottle until the DMT has melted onto it Do I directly heat the neck? or hold it a couple of inches off?

How will I know when the DMT is correctly melted?

7 Hold bottle neck downwards

8 Hold lighter below the steel-wool so as to gently heat it, allowing the DMT to vapourise and fill the bottle

9 Inhale


----------



## adrian89987

4. turn it upside down
5. I  believe you put through the makeshift hole onto the wool so that the deems lands on the surface of the wool INSIDE the bottle. 
6. I think you can just heat the neck directly since all of the dmt is inside anyway. You will know that it is all correctly melted because the dmt will disappear onto the wool.


One method ive used for having the dmt immediately melt onto the wool is before putting any dmt in, make like youre taking a hit through the pipe so that it heats up the steel wool, and then when you put the dmt ontop of that it will melt immediately.


----------



## e1evene1even

Just an observation...
If you smoke DMT in your bong, your bong will then have the burning plastic DMT smell which can be a bit of a pain to get rid of.


----------



## shith3ad

*anybody do speedboats?*

basically a long piece of foil folded in half....after torching the shiny side with a lighter......one person holds the lighter underneath and tilts it while its melting .....and you hold a tube along the top side to follow the smoke as its melting back and forth. 
gets you pretty faded fast.  

i question if anything that you smoke out of is trully safe.
 heard of people screwing up their lungs with pipes that werent pyrex.....alzheimers from tin foil......
metal particles/gasses/vapors/carcinogens  from copper and brass, rolling papers ..wooden and ceramic pipes... 
ive heard of newbies even using galvanized. lol.

wonder what would happen if they used galvanized and brass with a bubbler full of water....lol. 
 toxic fumes and electrocution ? jk 

some interesting ideas were the kazoo, the tire pressure valve, cardboard toilet paper roll with tin foil bowl.....apples..oranges....and a potato.


----------



## Whalerider

So after finding this topic i started looking around for a good bottle. Broke a little 'four roses' bourbon bottle. Bought a new one, Courvoisier 50ml. Didn't even need a hammer. Found some steel wool, it's very dense, i'm not sure i can breathe through it good enough. And i'm a little worried the hole might be a bit too big. Anyway, here's a photo, two to be precise. I was hoping for an expert judgement if i did a good job or not.  Thanks!  Btw, new here.


----------



## dankstersauce

IME a chillum is your best bet.  I've never used the machine, but a chillum with 4-5 brass screens packed into it always gave me the best mileage for my deemz.  Plus chillums look cooler than crack pipes and you can buy one at most smoke shops.  and the since the glass is thicker than a crack pipe it probably heats the dmt more evenly.  
I'm pretty bummed the cops took my both my dmt chillums...and they thought they were crack pipes...fucking pigs.

chillums are the way to go unless you want to play macgyver.


----------



## IGNVS

shith3ad said:


> some interesting ideas were the kazoo, the tire pressure valve, cardboard toilet paper roll with tin foil bowl.....apples..oranges....and a potato.



tire pressure valve? gonna have to explain that one real quick. all the others seem pretty legit... exept maybe the orange. unless it was a bong. an orange with the innards scooped out and turned into a bong would be the shit. 
for about a day... lol


----------



## shith3ad

an avacado, a cockscrew and a scuba mask


----------



## dextrous

Whalerider said:


> So after finding this topic i started looking around for a good bottle. Broke a little 'four roses' bourbon bottle. Bought a new one, Courvoisier 50ml. Didn't even need a hammer. Found some steel wool, it's very dense, i'm not sure i can breathe through it good enough. And i'm a little worried the hole might be a bit too big. Anyway, here's a photo, two to be precise. I was hoping for an expert judgement if i did a good job or not.  Thanks!  Btw, new here.



Looks like you got way too much steel wool in there, besides that it's looking fine.


----------



## morbiddoctor

hey i just wanted to make sure to do this right once i get it going so help me out if you can guys.
1. single serving (little baby sized) henessee bottle or equivalent.
2. scrubbing pad with all the stuff burned off.
3. something to make a hole?
4. DMT

also,
when vaporizing, what method? is it better to have the bottle upright to put the DMT on the 'screen' or drop it down the ass side of the bottle?
i toke a little bit to draw some upwards, then just let it be and fill up the bottle? take it when milky. main thing is placing the stuff in the device i think. thanks.

also forgot, whats the best tool for making a good, safe hole? cost effective please.


----------



## Immunity

What does anyone think of leaving the cap on the machine, then vaporizing the DMT? I'm thinking you might not have to bother actually inhaling at all while you vape. Theoretically, you could just vape until the entire chamber fills with vapor, then unscrew the cap slightly and clear it, same way you would a bong. You'd get some massive hits, I feel. Might get hot though, without that air circulation initially. Hmm.

Thoughts?


----------



## JuicyJay

Get yourself a custom hand blown deemster pipe


----------



## dryandcola

anyone got any idea if loading into a happy vappy vape would work? apparently it operates within a window of 360-390F (182-199C

guess i could just try it


----------



## swilow

^Vaporiserrs in general work. As you said, just try it and see


----------



## dankoni

dryandcola said:


> anyone got any idea if loading into a happy vappy vape would work? apparently it operates within a window of 360-390F (182-199C
> 
> guess i could just try it



Hmmm... that's an interesting vaporizer I had never seen before. Too bad it doesn't have an adjustable temperature for that price. The only issue I see is it gets a little too hot for dmt, which has a boiling point of 80C/176F on the high end. Try it tho.


----------



## LooSiD

Does anyone have experience using a whip and wand style vaporizer for DMT? I've got a silver surfer and I'm going to extract some soon an I'd like to know if I can use that instead of MacGyvering something like the machine.


----------



## dankoni

LooSiD said:


> Does anyone have experience using a whip and wand style vaporizer for DMT? I've got a silver surfer and I'm going to extract some soon an I'd like to know if I can use that instead of MacGyvering something like the machine.



I have a silver surfer too! LOVE IT!!! You can sandwich it between herbs of your choice (pau d'arco, blue lily, mullein, caapi leaves, etc.) in the head to make a vaporizer changa. OR... try something I think might work well: Get that thick brillo stuff they use to make "The Machine" and stuff it in the head of your whip. Then you have an SSV turned into "The Machine" in a way =)


----------



## LooSiD

hi5 on the SSV. I think I'll use herbs though because the whole reason I didn't make a "the machine" in the first place is that I couldn't find a suitably nonpoisonous scouring pad around here.


----------



## morbiddoctor

anyone wanna help me out with that question of mine?


----------



## adrian89987

morbiddoctor said:


> hey i just wanted to make sure to do this right once i get it going so help me out if you can guys.
> 1. single serving (little baby sized) henessee bottle or equivalent.
> 2. scrubbing pad with all the stuff burned off.
> 3. something to make a hole?
> 4. DMT
> 
> also,
> when vaporizing, what method? is it better to have the bottle upright to put the DMT on the 'screen' or drop it down the ass side of the bottle?
> i toke a little bit to draw some upwards, then just let it be and fill up the bottle? take it when milky. main thing is placing the stuff in the device i think. thanks.
> 
> also forgot, whats the best tool for making a good, safe hole? cost effective please.



I've posted an answer to a similar question before but I can't find it

This is how I've loaded my machine and had great success efore.

1) have DMT ready and machine completely made with steelwool/copper wool in machine
2)With no DMT loaded, act like you are taking a hit through the machine so that you are heating up the metal wire with the lighter
3)Drop the DMT in through the hole in the bottom of the bottle (the one you had to make) so that the DMT drops onto the metal wire on the inside of the bottle.
4)If you did it fast enough the metal should still be hot and the DMT will immediately melt onto it
5)Let it cool

Now hitting it:

hold it vertically:





So Yea drop that shit in through the homemade ass
and somehow melt the DMT onto the steel wool/whatever

and then hit it vertically with the DMT travelling in the upward direction.

You should hit being pulling with you mouth constantly, Gradually get the lighter close to the metal until you start to see the DMT vaporize, you dont wanna get it too hot.


----------



## morbiddoctor

^^^ right right. thanks, that's just how i thought it should go. now all i need is all of it haha. whats a good hole punch? i dont want to get drill bits.


----------



## adrian89987

wellI mean i've never tried it with anything except a glass drill bit


----------



## junctionalfunkie

If you are actually using a Hennessey bottle, you can use an awl to knock a hole in the weak spot. It doesn't have to be a perfectly round hole, and you may want to file the edges if it isn't, so you don't cut your lips.



JuicyJay said:


>



I want. *drools*


----------



## dryandcola

dankoni said:


> I have a silver surfer too! LOVE IT!!! You can sandwich it between herbs of your choice (pau d'arco, blue lily, mullein, caapi leaves, etc.) in the head to make a vaporizer changa. OR... try something I think might work well: Get that thick brillo stuff they use to make "The Machine" and stuff it in the head of your whip. Then you have an SSV turned into "The Machine" in a way =)



hmm youve given me the idea to try that with my happy vappy :0


----------



## morbiddoctor

awl=hardware store? how much u think?


----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ A dollar or two at most. You can also use a good-sized nail.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

morbiddoctor said:


> awl=hardware store? how much u think?




you can just use a nail and tap it with a hammer   those are practically free


----------



## morbiddoctor

ya, i wondered what the difference was going to be. they both have pointy tips. maybe i'll round up the supplies. having a hard time meeting anyone with crystals though.


----------



## 850c4388

i would just go to one of those run down hindu stores in the ghetto and buy one of those "inscence burners" that look like a glass pipe with a small light-bulb shaped bowl at the end. they are probably most commonly used for meth but i think they are the best vaporizers you can buy and they are only about a dollar.


----------



## morbiddoctor

we have alot of those places around here. im curious to try the machine though. gravity bong was the only way id tried it before, and that really worked out.


----------



## adrian89987

Personally I've never liked using the normal meth glass dick kinda pipe at all, especially not compared to a nice bong with copper wool in it


----------



## TheAppleCore

Not sure if this has already been covered or not, but - can I make a perfectly effective machine by stuffing some chore boy into my little glass bowl? I don't have any small liquor bottles around, and I can't see why it wouldn't work just as well.


----------



## dread

Try it. I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I do believe I shall.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Just an update - yes, it was very successful, much more so than any other smoking methods I've tried as of yet. Can't imagine that a real "machine" would be any better, but I suppose I'll have to give one a go as well just to be fair.


----------



## adrian89987

Yea a real machine is about as good as the bowl + chore boy

Bong+chore boy is by far my favorite


----------



## ChinaMayne

*The Machine*

I have a quick question about the machine,

For all of you who don't know what it is
http://forums.mycotopia.net/attachm...cs/67822d1195320961-dmt-pipe-83484machine.jpg

I have created a device that works the same way. It consists of a test tube cut off at the end and a course aluminum netting that is used to plug the bottom.

My question concerns the aluminum. I burned off the coating on it and it no longer releases any smoke or noticeable fumes when heated or put under direct flame.

Is it safe to use this aluminum "wool" for the plug?


----------



## PepperSocks

Merged into the machine thread.

not sure about your question though.  The reason I don't chase the dragon on tin foil for drugs is the smoke that gets emitted even when there's nothing on the foil; even when using proper heating technique.

If there's no smoke or fumes it's probably okay but don't quote me.


----------



## Delsyd

everything ive ever read about smoking from foil warned against it. 
So im going to do the same.

You can easily go to the supermarket and buy some choreboy.


----------



## morbiddoctor

Quick question. What size steel wool is best and won't burn up? I bought 0000 size but haven't opened it since it may be too small. There are also those stainless steel scrubbing pads at the walgreens near my work but are more expensive and I can't figure out how to take a piece out of the thing. Also shall I burn the nastys off with a regular lighter or butane?


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ As long as you can stick it above a gas-powered stovetop flame without it bursting into flame, you're alright.

Simply testing it against a Bic flame won't do - even steel wool that resists lighter flames has been proven to ignite when extra oxygen is rushing past it during inhalation from a Machine (yeah, my friend had to deal with that shit mid-blastoff  ).


----------



## morbiddoctor

So what would on recommend? I think I'll return it to be safe cuz I'm kind of cheap. 

What size works for the rest if you?


----------



## morbiddoctor

I lit a piece and It caught on fire for a bit but it subsided when I wihdrew It from the flame. Little pieces or it were left behind. I just exchanged for a thicker size. Am I good to go?


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ I use the very course scouring pad wool - not sure what the actual measurements on thickness are. If you haven't already, I'd recommend simply buying a scouring pad.

Whatever you do, thoroughly toast it, preferably over a gas stovetop flame, before using it in a pipe.


----------



## dankoni

morbiddoctor said:


> So what would on recommend? I think I'll return it to be safe cuz I'm kind of cheap.
> 
> What size works for the rest if you?



To be safe, go with a Chore Boy or equivalent generic scrubber. Like these:


----------



## morbiddoctor

^ I'll look around for those since there are so many different brands of steel wool. I do have an unopened Size 3 steel wool from lowes though. I was hoping that would work since I have it and can't return now. Otherwise I'm out $3.  

Gonna make it tomorrow though . Deemz is unknown potency so we'll see what happens without a scale.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Unless your deems is really impure, it'll likely be about as potent as any other deems. The important thing is to smoke as much as you possibly can before you're too zonked to get any more into your system. You won't accidentally smoke too much, that's for sure - it takes dedication to break through on smoked DMT w/o MAOI.


If you can't find a use for your thin steel wool, try rubbing it on the terminals of a 9V battery. Fun stuff. Just don't do it near anything too flammable, haha.


----------



## morbiddoctor

Ya it's the yelloworangey kind. Someone probably left a bunch of plant fat in it but whatever. Twas free so I don't care. I'm curious to SEE what happens this time as last time it was a gravity bong. Had it been pressurized all that wasted smoke woulda been put to use. And I know not to burn it this time. 

What's with the battery and steel wool thing?


----------



## morbiddoctor

This thing works wonders  still getting used to the technique and method but it's no bad. I like this thing alot.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Great way of blasting off, isn't it? 



morbiddoctor said:


> What's with the battery and steel wool thing?



When you pass an electric current through tiny steel fibers, they overheat and ignite, producing bright orange sparks. %)


----------



## morbiddoctor

It sure is! I only have one hit left and I hope I can get It right. It really makes the ingestion bearable as all as the lift off. I've only broken broken through once (out of 4) with this method and it wasn't as much of a trainlike impact as the first time I tried it. It felt like an ayahuasca experience yet narrowed down. Gotta get that milk! 

I'll try that wool thing. Sounds like something to record in a movie haha.


----------



## pseudononamouse

How long should it take to drill the hole in the bottle? I used an entire drill battery (like an hour) and did not finish (going at a medium speed with a glass & tile drill bit and putting water on it).


----------



## Delsyd

what kind of bottle are you using?

Make sure its the tiny airport size bottles. The kind that fit in the palm of you rhand.

A simpkle nail and hammer should work fine in making the hole.
There is an obvious soft spot on the bottom of the small henny bottles.


----------



## morbiddoctor

I used a nail and hammer. One quick tap and a few mode to shape it if need be. Filed the rough edges down with a nail file.


----------



## pseudononamouse

Delsyd said:


> what kind of bottle are you using?
> 
> Make sure its the tiny airport size bottles. The kind that fit in the palm of you rhand.
> 
> A simpkle nail and hammer should work fine in making the hole.
> There is an obvious soft spot on the bottom of the small henny bottles.



Oh... I was using a root beer-sized bottle (that originally had this weird ass-diet chocolate soda crap in it). I did not get from the picture on the first page that it should be a small bottle.

Now that I have made a sizable indentation in the bottle, should I try putting a nail into that and lightly hammering it?


----------



## Delsyd

you should get a smaller bottle.

It will be harder to milk the big bottle enough to get big hits.


----------



## morbiddoctor

pseudononamouse said:


> Oh... I was using a root beer-sized bottle (that originally had this weird ass-diet chocolate soda crap in it). I did not get from the picture on the first page that it should be a small bottle.
> 
> Now that I have made a sizable indentation in the bottle, should I try putting a nail into that and lightly hammering it?



Yes. I held it between my legs and smacked the nail head until a piece popped off.


----------



## Leftley

I haven't smoked DMT, nor any drugs that liquify when heated, but a friend of mine does and here's how he does it.


Items needed -
Redbull Can or some other longish drink can
Something to poke the bottom of the redbull can|
Screen of some sort.


Okay, drink everything in the can, or throw whats in it away.
Fold the can in half, and put a small hole on the other side of the can.

Now put your screen on/in that, my friend uses tinfoil.

Load up your bowl
Off to hyperspace.


----------



## dankoni

Leftley said:


> I haven't smoked DMT, nor any drugs that liquify when heated, but a friend of mine does and here's how he does it.
> 
> 
> Items needed -
> Redbull Can or some other longish drink can
> Something to poke the bottom of the redbull can|
> Screen of some sort.
> 
> 
> Okay, drink everything in the can, or throw whats in it away.
> Fold the can in half, and put a small hole on the other side of the can.
> 
> Now put your screen on/in that, my friend uses tinfoil.
> 
> Load up your bowl
> Off to hyperspace.



This has to be the worst "how-to" post I've ever seen. "Fold the can in half, and put a small hole on the other side of the can." lolwut? On top of the fact that this is horribly written, how is this method better than a simple pipe or bong? If you're not going to make "The Machine" or modify some standard smoking devices with Chore Boy (or a generic equivalent), then just stick to the basics: chasing the dragon, meth pipe, etc.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I would actually highly recommend against smoking from a soft-drink / beer can. Put a flame to one for long enough and you'll see why. The heat eventually starts vaporizing the ink that labels the can and produces a horribly noxious vapor. I'd avoid inhaling any of that at all costs.


----------



## Listening

dankoni said:


> This has to be the worst "how-to" post I've ever seen.



When the "how-to" starts with, _"I haven't smoked DMT, nor any drugs that liquify when heated, but a friend of mine does..."_ what more could you expect? LOL

I find it amusing how often I see people giving advice on topics they don't have personal experience with.  8(


----------



## psychomimetic

Most headshops sell "eucalyptus vaporizers", they're just chemical vaporizers (they look like meth pipes). They're cheap and better then any other vape I've tried, you can also attach one to a bong if you want. Lightbulbs work fine by the way.


----------



## Cid Jester

Buy a meth pipe at your local head shop. Just ask for a oil burner. A lot of people I know say fuck that because its a tweeker thing but I just took at it as the tweekers just turned a dmt pipe into a shit pipe.


----------



## dankoni

Listening said:


> I find it amusing how often I see people giving advice on topics they don't have personal experience with.  8(



As do I. Yahoo Answers is a treasure trove of hilarity =)



Cid Jester said:


> Buy a meth pipe at your local head shop. Just ask for a oil burner. A lot of people I know say fuck that because its a tweeker thing but I just took at it as the tweekers just turned a dmt pipe into a shit pipe.



You honestly know people who would smoke DMT, but refuse to smoke it out of a base pipe? It sounds like they aren't learning much from their... "journeys"


----------



## pseudononamouse

I made two machines (one is a gift to my supplier) out of 200mL San Pellegrino lemonade bottles that came in a pack of 6 with a carbide drill bit. I think I have figured out the key to not breaking the bottle when drilling the hole: when the drill pit pokes through and you are trying to widen the hole, stop drilling if the drill gets shaky and bounces around. At that point, unplug the drill (or do whatever you need to make sure it does not start spinning). Put the drill bit into the hole and manually twist the bottle back and forth until the hole is wide enough.


----------



## TheAppleCore

A 200 mL capacity bottle sounds awfully large for a Machine. Have you used it yet -- does it seem to work?


----------



## pseudononamouse

TheAppleCore said:


> A 200 mL capacity bottle sounds awfully large for a Machine. Have you used it yet -- does it seem to work?



I have not used it yet, but I have no problem sucking air through it. I was considering using a tiny Tabasco sauce bottle, but then I realized that I could not get steel wool into it.


----------



## oceanicblack

Couple questions.

1. Could I just place the DMT into the cap of the bottle, screw it on, hold the flame a bit away and melt it through there?
2. Would it be a bad idea to place my finger over the makeshift hole while the bottle fills with the vapor? It seems like if I do it that way, I can wait until the bottle is completely filled up, remove my finger from the hole and inhale the contents all at once. Also, if I do this with the cap screwed on as suggested in my first question, the vapor has nowhere to go and would have to just sit and wait for me to inhale it.


----------



## Sega420

to whomever bumped this thread, thank you.


----------



## Delsyd

oceanicblack said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> 1. Could I just place the DMT into the cap of the bottle, screw it on, hold the flame a bit away and melt it through there?
> 2. Would it be a bad idea to place my finger over the makeshift hole while the bottle fills with the vapor? It seems like if I do it that way, I can wait until the bottle is completely filled up, remove my finger from the hole and inhale the contents all at once. Also, if I do this with the cap screwed on as suggested in my first question, the vapor has nowhere to go and would have to just sit and wait for me to inhale it.


1. maybe but i dont see the point in this.

2. no. you should flame it untill the dmt melts into the chore boy. No need to fill the bottle with smoke, it wouldnt be that much smoke anyway and would take way too long to melt all that dmt into vapor using just the flame.

after the dmt melts into the chore put your mouth over the hole you will be inhaling from and suck while holding the flame close to the chore but not burning it.

you will get better hits this way than the way you described.

it should look like this:


----------



## johannes kreisler

yeah! that's exactly what mine looks like! 
fucked up my extraction but 'the machine' seems to also works for jwh-073. (*baked*)


----------



## oceanicblack

I just recently came across this... thought I'd post it in case someone else was interested.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=87


----------



## Listening

I think I've mentioned this before, but feel like doing so again. I had originally made a traditional machine, but didn't like using it. Aside from it being a little too ghetto for my tastes, I also just found it awkward to hold and use, and also to see what's going on while attempting to vaporize.

So, instead, I followed someone else's advice and wound up some good *copper wire* into a cone that can fit inside the bowl of a mini-bong. I find that it works even better than the normal brilo-machine. Operation is pretty much identical:


Fill the mini-bong with a *small* amount of water and put the copper spool into the bowl.
Charge the copper spool by putting some DMT on it and heating it until the DMT melts into it.
Vaporize by heating the DMT indirectly: I just let the lighter hit the parts of the copper that don't have DMT on them... Inhale.


----------



## Delsyd

thats an awesome  piece.

Hitting DMT from the bong is always very strong.
Probably easier to take in larger hits from that piece too.


----------



## Roger&Me

Take my advice:

Mix a 50/50 blend of blue lotus and calea. 

Then add DMT to this blend, in a 1:1 ratio.

Then pack a fat bong bowl with that stuff, and suck it down in a few monstrous rips. 

You will thank me. :D


----------



## fractal fountain

Just out of curiosity, would the "Machine" also be useful in vaping JWHs?


----------



## Toltec

I suggest using a balloon  

I was tripping one night a long time ago; coming down from a nice N20 blast, I decided to grabbed my machine. Witch of course was loaded with spice, so I took a big hit off of it, then I noticed the balloon on the table that i used with my N20 cracker, so i grabbed it.

Well 
I filled the balloon up with Spice smoke, took another hit off the machine and used the balloon to breath in and out with until I forgot what i was doing. oh yeah I was tripping on LSD.

When i came back, I couldn't resist another Balloon of N20 fallowed by a nice bong hit.


For those of you who have problems holding in big hits this works.
This works with salvia also.


----------



## netcrusher

Is there any device I can buy online to smoke DMT because I am retarded when it cames to making this.....


----------



## Listening

netcrusher said:


> Is there any device I can buy online to smoke DMT because I am retarded when it cames to making this.....



Glass VaporGenie.


----------



## specialrelativity

You can buy one for 10 bucks at any local head shop.  *snip* that won't be necessary


----------



## Crack...O...

"the machine" Balls thats just a crack pipe  !


----------



## Trippingballz

Hey! I need some help. I am thinking of using my Volcano Vaporizer. It is a Digital, and I figure I will just change the bag when I am done to eliminate the bad taste vaping down the road later. What temp to use with the D? Or should I just use a Chillum? I do have a illadelph chillum that prolly would work. Or should I mix it with herb and take it like that? Or one of those Rose pipes? I know the liquor store next door in the ghetto of where I work has that too, but I would prefer not to use that. Vape seems interesting. TIPS PLEASE


----------



## :{ d. }:

*A question about DMT Device - The Machine*

It's safe to say that 2011 has started off tremendously well with the arrival of 375mg's of nn-DMT (250 pure, 125 jungle spice) at my door on behalf of a particular online supplier...

I've done my homework very well on many aspects of DMT, and I acquired a small Hennesy bottle to utilize as my machine but there is one thing I was wondering.

Is the inclusion of the small brillo/steel wool ball even necessary? Can one just drill the hole at the bottom, take off the cap, place the desired amount of DMT in the cap, screw it back on, and heat the cap from beneath with a lighter?


----------



## 5MeoDmt

Yeah man include the brillo, it makes a nice little nest for the spice. As soon as the heat is applied it will melt and the wool helps keep it in the right place


----------



## :{ d. }:

So the brillo is a necessity? Would there be any real problem with just putting the DMT in the Hennessy bottle cap and screwing it back on and heating it from beneath though? I'm just pondering this route since I can't seem to find any brillo/steel wool at the moment and if it would work just fine the other way then it would make replacing the cap with the wool a bit redundant.


----------



## 5MeoDmt

hey, if it works, it works!


----------



## MrTiHKAL

@:{ d. }: 
Err...how are you going to draw air through the bottle with the cap still on?


----------



## :{ d. }:

Alright, so I constructed my machine and did use Brillo (I managed to find some laying around the house!)...

First attempt failed as I was unsure whether anything was even happening, so goodbye 25mg of Jungle Spice + 15ishmg pure dmt (Also I made the stupid mistake of putting it on the Brillo THEN putting it back in.. -__-)

Second attempt I just put a smaller piece of brillo in the hole, and dropped the DMT through the top hole, melted it a bit, then started hitting.

SUCCESS. SUCCESS. SUCCESS.

Also, I made a small but effective modification to my machine. My bowl had broken a few months ago and for some reason I kept the pieces (the neck/part where you inhale the smoke remained intact, just the bowl part itself shattered) so using electrical tape I stuffed the neck piece in the cut-out Hennesey bottom and taped it up. 

Here is a horribly crude representation of my machine. 

\\
 \\\_
 |    |
 |    |
 |    |
  \  /
   | |
   DMT
   :::

In any case I am very thankful for the Jungle Spice as it will be my practice doses until I get it right. I did not breakthrough.. I could still see everything in my room as is, but it became more.. waxy.. and warped.. and dancing.. I was in the same space as my first Ayahuasca experience especially with the whole fleeting dream feel to it. Also, this entire morning leading to this experience I felt as though everything in my life up till this point was meant to lead me here, to this point. My brain still feels overloaded as I was downloading too much information during the experience.. 

Oh 2011, you truly shall be the year of change.


----------



## specialrelativity

^Yes, quite normal.  Theory:  as dmt perpetuates itself through your universe, it "backtastes" to you.


----------



## g3rmz23

I've smoked a lot of DMT in my time, and I must say, a freebase pipe has never failed me.

:D


----------



## Janja

I have had some beautiful experiences with DMT so far. Some incredibly beautiful places and environments, but lately I've been having more trouble being efficient with my DMT. Using the "machine" -- a very hard plastic single-serve alcohol bottle with a Chore boy copper piece rolled up in the cylinder, I've gone the deepest.  .....

I noticed, however, that if I take the Chore boy out and light it from underneath without DMT on/in it, whether using a standard flame Bic or a blue-flame torch lighter, the copper itself will BURN. It is not a neutral element to merely heat up.

I am at a crossroads in that I can get really deep using the machine method of first melting some DMT into the copper, then holding it upside down and letting the piping hot air of the Bic flame funnel up into the spout of the device. But, I do not know how much or how long I should hold the flame to just vaporize all the DMT, but avoid burning the copper itself. The eerie thing is that burning copper smells _very similar_ to DMT vapor, so it's difficult to know whether I'm getting a nice huge hit of beautiful DMT vapor, or straight burning copper...

My local headshop does NOT carry a meth pipe either, also known as a glass dick.

I have tried to place the DMT on some half-burnt marijuana as well, and I had some great success a few times, on another attempt though, the entire weed/DMT goo substances starting burning bad and got thick black like drippy tar, so now that method of using my normal glass chillum to smoke DMT seems to not be a reliable way either.

I really wish DMT wasn't so finicky. I even went back briefly to using an aluminum foiled-fashioned pipe and that is hit or miss - the vapor slides off the DMT liquid so quick and just scatters.


----------



## Janja

After you melt the DMT onto the steel wool or copper wool, do you just say "fuck it" hold the flame underneath the spout and suck and not give a fuck if you end up getting a great dose of 70% DMT vapor/smoke, and 30% pure copper smoke?


----------



## Solipsis

Eh the metal does not smoke, well yes it does when you first buy it but that is stuff like machinery oil residues. You have to get rid of that first by burning it out. How I did it was make a bowl shape of tin / aluminum foil, put the steel or copper wool in and almost close it up apart from a hole at the top. Then put a lighter to it and heat until there is no more smoke coming off of it. I think leaving a small hole is a good idea because it concentrates the smoke so that you can see clearly when it stops releasing that. Probably continue for an extra minute to be sure though. Then take it out, you will see that there is nasty shit on the tin foil. Then apply the metal wool to a "DMT machine" or put it in a bong or other pipe, it works as well.

After that smoking DMT with it should not be that disgusting anymore and not that unhealthy - the metal itself does not melt let alone vaporize so the only things that will be minute traces of residue.


----------



## Janja

Thanks. I think I need to burn my Chore "out". I have held a Bic flame / and other flames, underneath the Chore boy for about 10 seconds, and the smoke seemed only to increase and get thicker and viler. It's true I've never simply burned it for minutes on end to see if the smoking eventually stops..


----------



## psilocybonaut

Use a stove with open flames and tongs to burn the Chore Boy, and take it apart first and spread it somewhat thin.  Easiest way to burn all the shit off it.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Janja said:


> DMT is great, its just the methods of doing it effectively seem so _unhealthy_ !



Lately I've actually become very fond of smoking it on herb ashes. It seems to allow for a rather gentle and controlled smoke. No need for potentially harmful contaminants from chore boy...


----------



## Janja

psilocybonaut said:


> Use a stove with open flames and tongs to burn the Chore Boy, and take it apart first and spread it somewhat thin.  Easiest way to burn all the shit off it.



This was actually quite effective. The Chore boy comes in a loose laced pattern that can separate easily and the burning of each and every section occurred without incident! 

My main issue now is pre-melting it: "loading it" onto the metal. To melt it directly you basically need to touch the flame to the DMT for a quick second then pull away, and even this sometimes simmers it. Which brings me to a MAIN flaw in my design: my single-serve alcohol bottle is _plastic_ not glass.

A PDF someone posted in black and white with an article on a Hennessey-made machine suggests lighting the glass from underneath to heat metal, I guess like crack smoking -- I wouldn't know .



TheAppleCore said:


> Lately I've actually become very fond of smoking it on herb ashes. It seems to allow for a rather gentle and controlled smoke. No need for potentially harmful contaminants from chore boy...



I tried it on some half-smoked weed and I think I didn't hold the flame far enough away and ended up burning a lot of the DMT onto the weed, then the whole mixture became black, smokey, and vile. 8)

But I shall need to try it on _ashes_, Apple.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Yeah, you definitely don't want to smoke it on green herb, IME.


----------



## tomhims5441

i wasted soo much money and time on this garbage. words cannot express my level of disapointment lol. everyone was right, i shuda jus bought some weed. its a gauranteed Good time lol. ur weed isint guna melt and disapear and u cant burn it the 'wrong' way lol.

i bought a crack piece, i madea lightbulb vapo too. iv smoked my fair share of drugs in my life, so im very familar with free basing and vaporizing. iv been close to breaking thru i gues but i gues maybe not close enough lol. not one part of it is enjoyable. breaking thru seems to b the only way toenjoy it but most cant even remember what happend. i will not b wasting any more money on this crap ever again.

iv been searching for dmt for yearrs now. i thought it would have some kinda effect on my life, or give a new perspective on life but its done nothing but waste my time and money.  lol i actually have grown to HATE dmt. 

unfortunately this stuff is not as godly as it sounds. to anyone whos never tried it, dont bother. save ur money and get some good bud or heroin lol. get noiice and feel good.


----------



## readthenewsohboy

When I imagine a world full of DMT versus a world full of heroin, I get sad.


----------



## Incunabula

I use the Vapo2, with a torch jet-flame lighter. It works a like a charm. 
I need 3 tokes and I´m gone to that other place, were ever that is.

For me DMT is like a psychedelic rollercoaster ride, or bungee jump.
Everything is just moving and changing so fast, that it´s almost hard to comprehend or remember. 

it´s a mixed pleasure really. Still I tend to go back.

I don´t feel that I "learn" anything from it, it´s just wierd, crazy, and beyond words.


----------



## tomhims5441

yeh idk, so far all my attempts have jus left me with sore lungs and some  bunkass weak visuals. reminded me of a bad batch of shrooms i took as a kid.
i gues i jus needed to try it for myself and see wat the fuss was about.
id love to breakthru but it seems many dont even remember it. i feel like i wasted soo much time reading about dmt ><

go for the sure thing, get some good weed or dope, sit back and enjoy!


i gues il jus wait till i die to experience a real dmt 'trip'

waaaamp wamp


----------



## Delsyd

maybe you have shitty DMT?


----------



## Solipsis

Sore lungs indicate either of the following things:
- low quality DMT with plant fats that cannot be vaporized and burn making you sore.
- bad vaporization technique making the actual DMT itself burn instead of vaporize making you quite sore.

I said in that other thread: you might now have the technique down as much as you'd like to think. 'The Machine' is cool, but the best part of it is the choreboy metal lattice-frame material. I used that with a bong and I was very impressed.


----------



## adrian89987

Ohh yes very good point Soli (Hah I feel like I am following you and this DMT topic at hand around). Be very careful you are not burning the DMT, it kills your lungs and makes dosing far less effective due to all of the destroyed DMT.


----------



## Solipsis

Haha, DMT causes insight into parallel dimensions, adrian. Be warned.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

What if I were to put a penny in the bottom of a beer bottle, and swing it real hard in order to make a hole at the bottom. if I placed a dose inside from the mouth of the bottle, and gently heated the bottom of the beer bottle while inhaling from the mouth, would that work?


----------



## any major dude

i'd imagine it would sort of work, but you'd probably end up with a thin layer of DMT spread out throughout the inside of the bottle, which would be hard to effectively vape a decent dose of.  And that seems more difficult & less efficient than many other methods.


----------



## TangerinO

Tried to smoke DMT through a Machine for the first time last night.
A friend and I melted in about 80mg and went for it.
He took three massive hits as it was his DMT but didn't hold them in that long and I got one small hit and felt little effects.
We were trying to figure out where we went wrong. Do you have to hold it in for a significant amount of time for effects?


----------



## CrookieMonster

TangerinO said:


> Tried to smoke DMT through a Machine for the first time last night.
> A friend and I melted in about 80mg and went for it.
> He took three massive hits as it was his DMT but didn't hold them in that long and I got one small hit and felt little effects.
> We were trying to figure out where we went wrong. Do you have to hold it in for a significant amount of time for effects?


the longer the better


----------



## Mailmonkey

I use an Arizer extreme Vapouriser, excellent results, always draw from the whip,might try filling a bag though, see how that works, off the whip, 3rd draw does it, every time 8( %)

I've got a Magic Flight Launch Box I might trial later, that should do the job for out and about, works brilliant with weed


----------



## MrSkittlesworth

IGNVS said:


> alrighttt a verry easy fast and EFFECTIVE little peice made from tin foil will do the trick. what you do is make like your about to make a regular tin foil pipe but then make the bottom reeell deep. put the dmt in there in the bottom and fold over some tin foil on top so you make a little wavy gap so the air has to move down into the pipe and then back up into the mouthpeice. light it from the bottom and vaporize all the dmt and there u go. did it last night with a freind. works fineee.


 
lol... tin foil?  srlsy?



dbailey11 said:


> Well, I tried to make an aluminum foil pipe. I don't know how make so you don't get any powder in your mouth. I inhaled about 10mgs of 5-meo, but I did catch a minor buzz. Still no success with getting a full vaporized dose. 5-meo tastes just like bitter plastic- yum. I think I'll go with the torch lighter and light bulb.


 
dont burn it or you'll be stuck with a stinging/burning to totally numb throat that lasts as long as the substance does, except in this case you wont really go anywhere... ): <~~~ frownyface. usually not from the first hit, but the second will do that, and you cant hit it anymore... it would be torturous if you did. 

i think ill have to try this... maybe ill have to pour the hennessy into another bottle, like a milk jug or something so i can drink it later.


----------



## DrSirius

Ok! So I feel really dense asking these questions BUT with the bottle machine, with the hole in the base and Steel wool in the neck, EXACTLY where do I put the DMT? Where do I apply the heat from the flame. I'm struggling to picture this. Tried smoking DMT through my bong but only got the threshold experience and I want to do it right now!
Please help me with as detailed uncomplicated instructions as you possibly can.


----------



## rocknroll702

*what steel wool to buy for DMT PIPE*

i made a machine and am proud LOL

so now the question is what steel wool product is sold at walmart or home depot or lowes that will work for this contraption

ive read about some having oil on it.. some needing burned/heated before hand.. i would like some i can simply stuff in and "charge" the piipe and then hit it and not have to worry about prepping it.. 

never once could i imagine how much process is involved in order to consume dmt unless of course u choose to put it on some weed however i dunno about that yet.  last thing i wanna do is break my bong and shit lol


----------



## shishigami

I used a copper scrubby, steel wool, to my knowledge, burns. I just roasted the scrubby for a while until I thought all oil residues would be gone.


----------



## LSDreamer13

Sounds like a crack pipe.... "Chore Boy" is a good one. As stated above, make sure you burn it before putting it in your pipe.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Copper wool, not steel wool. Steel wool splinters more easily, and you really don't want to be inhaling hot steel bits. Also, IIRC, some components of steel might release small quantities of noxious vapors when heated, whereas copper will not. Chore Boy is a good brand. Instead of subjecting it to heat, just soak it in acetone or isopropyl alcohol before use, to remove any industrial oils from the copper.


----------



## rocknroll702

Woe now I'm confused I've heard don't use copper and use steel wool now I'm hearing different .  Really confused .  Do they sell chore boy at USA grocery stores or Walmart?  A lot of people failed to mention cleaning it before use as well as if it's okay to use it straigh out the package etc
Dmt connoisseurs help !  Lol

Went to lowes and they had no steel will or copper wool wtf


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ I live in Southern California and Chore Boy is all over the place. Call up your local grocery / convenience store / pharmacy and ask them if they stock it. Don't call it "copper wool", nobody knows what that is. Call it a "Chore Boy scouring pad".


----------



## rocknroll702

apple core would you be so kind to link me to the product on amazon or tell me if any of these on the page are the one i want?  seems as tho i need it not in a pad in order to form some put in the neck of the machine but im not sure thats why im asking - yall are the xperts!


----------



## rocknroll702

http://www.google.com/search?q=chor....,cf.osb&fp=2461729e74a8d79e&biw=1280&bih=894


----------



## rocknroll702

last but not least why does the instructions for the machine mention steel wool specifically and not copper?


----------



## TheAppleCore

Sadly I believe it is against the "no sourcing" rule to post a link to Amazon, but you actually *do* want the kind that comes in a pad, not loose wool. You simply use a pair of scissors to cut a chunk of wool off the pad, and then roll it around in your fingers until it forms a little tightly wound ball.


----------



## durrrral

lol in Illinois some gas stations have a "brown bag special" chore boy, cheap lighter, and glass pipe.. fuck this place 8)


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ lmao.


----------



## rocknroll702

need to know if i need 0000 000 00 0 1 2 3 or 4 grade steel wool -- no idea can someone help?


----------



## rocknroll702

durrrral said:


> lol in Illinois some gas stations have a "brown bag special" chore boy, cheap lighter, and glass pipe.. fuck this place 8)


is this buy rockford?


----------



## rocknroll702

need to know if i need 0000 000 00 0 1 2 3 or 4 grade steel wool -- no idea can someone help??


----------



## rocknroll702

4. turn it upside down
5. I believe you put through the makeshift hole onto the wool so that the deems lands on the surface of the wool INSIDE the bottle.
6. I think you can just heat the neck directly since all of the dmt is inside anyway. You will know that it is all correctly melted because the dmt will disappear onto the wool.


One method ive used for having the dmt immediately melt onto the wool is before putting any dmt in, make like youre taking a hit through the pipe so that it heats up the steel wool, and then when you put the dmt ontop of that it will melt immediately. 


UMMMMMMMM can someone clarify if you load the dmt at the top of the drinking hole or if you put the dmt thru the hole you make in the bottom when its turned upside down..

i coulda sworn it said turn the bottle right side UP after the steel wool is loaded and place dmt on top of the steel wool then gently heat the neck until it melts in that way -- 

THEN turn it upside down and hit it -- gosh so much mis information about this crap -- fuck


----------



## shishigami

DO NOT USE STEEL WOOL. It burns and sparks.


----------



## rocknroll702

why the fuck would the directions say to use it with the machine then -- makes no sense - and people said inhaling copper is bad for you - so its either inhale bad copper or be really careful and try not to light the actual steel wool by keep lighter under it  lol - seriously what gives

Spic & Span 41496 "Chore Boy" Stainless Steel Scouring Pad, 2-Pack  should i get the chore boy stainless or copper then?


----------



## LSDreamer13

Dude what the fuck is wrong with you??? DO NOT USE STEEL. GET COPPER.

I'm sorry I've been irritated today...

But seriously man, were all saying the same shit and your not listening. Copper.

Just get the chore boy, you can find it in gas stations, they have it for the crack heads.


----------



## rocknroll702

they dont sell choreboy in my state -- however "what is wrong with me" is the instructions for making the best dmt pipe there is clearly say steel wool.. and ive also read NOT to inhale copper fumes so im really confused - i was planning on trying to find both copper and steel wool scour pads at this point


----------



## bunnyhentman

Copper chore boy is safe, you have to wash or burn it to get the mineral oil and anything else off it. I think the thing about it being toxic is an urban legend. But if you are really freaked out, you could try rolling up a ball out of fine mesh pipe screens.


----------



## psood0nym

Y'all is sourci'n in here. It's against the BLUA but I'll keep it on the DL. I know this dealer who'll hook you up with Chore Boy, dishwashing wands, and wool with crystal Clorox reconstituted on the steel, yo. Think his name be Hardware Hank or some shit.


----------



## DexterMeth

You can also just sandwich DMT between some herb (of any kind, even tobacco), if you don't have any screen handy.  Vaping off foil works perfectly fine tbh.


----------



## dcraver877

how many mL's is the hennessy bottle that is used for the machine?  there are many different sizes and the pics do not show a relative scale so it could be a huge bottle or small bottle.   what size bottle should I buy?


----------



## Vader

A small one. Miniature. Good luck making a pipe out of a litre bottle.


----------



## dcraver877

minature as in 50ml, 150ml, 250 ml, or 350ml?  I need specifics here....


----------



## Vader

50ml. Just use a bit of common sense, have a look at the bottle and work out whether it's going to make a decent pipe.


----------



## dcraver877

hmm i think i'm going to try a 150ml bottle first.   50 ml seems like it might get a tad harsh.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DexterMeth

It is not rocket science.  You just have to drill a hole in the bottom of a glass bottle and stick some copper mesh in the hole.  You drop the DMT through the capless top so that it lands on the wire mesh on the inside pf the bottle.  You hold the lighter to the bottom of the outside of the bottle inhaling from the top capless opening.  

Burn the copper mesh really good with a torch before ever using it or dropping DMT on it, and wash it a few times after each burn too, to prep it.


----------



## sn23

When used properly you're going nowhere close to the boiling point of copper or iron, because you aim for the vaping temperature of DMT (which is a few hundred degrees below). Plus adulterants, coatings etc. are burnt off beforehand.

The harshness of the vapour depends on it's temperature. If one aims for slightly higher than the vaping point of DMT it's smoother than drawing on a cigarette, even if a straight glass pipe with steel wool plug is used instead of a bottle. Ideally there's no need for cooling the vapour on the glass surface.
Moreover, using a big bottle means a higher "dead volume", i.e. volume you have to inhale before you get DMT vapour in your lungs. Higher dead volume = smaller dose per inhalation = less intensity/effectiveness.

Good luck and happy travels!


----------



## TheAppleCore

DexterMeth said:


> Burn the copper mesh really good with a torch before ever using it or dropping DMT on it, and wash it a few times after each burn too, to prep it.



You risk creating toxic copper oxides if you subject the copper mesh to excessive heat. A safer alternative is to simply wash the copper with a solvent like acetone or isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## DexterMeth

Good to know, thanks.  I haven't blasted off in ~a year.  Crack heads should honestly really know about this.  Something tells me it's not just the crack that is whack.


----------



## rocknroll702

i washed some stainlees steel scouring pads in iso before stuffing it.. i find it difficult to heat the outside neck to get it to melt without the flame almost reaching the top where its sitting.. once it melted i didnt see it in the steel stuff so it was hard to use really -- 2nd attempt should be better - i think i should probly eat some food before doing it this time maybe.
  does it cause anyone to piss or shit on themselvess lol ive heard that


----------



## rocknroll702

i think its smoothest hitting/tasting with the machine


----------



## THC2LSD

Everyones seems to make the machine out of a glass bottle. Why not get a glass tube for crack, put coarse copper/steel scrubbers in after burning off the shit, and put the DMT inside the tube rather than the end like crack?


----------



## rocknroll702

theres more surface space wtih the bottle to accumulate more smoke to help u break thru - and the glass is thicker/of better quality when using the hennessey bottle.. seems almost impossible to find real steel wool here and or steel wool/copper wool scouring pads that etiher dont have soap or or thin layer around a piece of sponge like padding - real gay best found was stainless steel scouring pads so soaking them in99% iso seems to have cleaned off anything that was on em altho it seemed pretty clean out the package - can never be too safe


----------



## hx_

rocknroll702 said:


> theres more surface space wtih the bottle to accumulate more smoke to help u break thru - and the glass is thicker/of better quality when using the hennessey bottle.. seems almost impossible to find real steel wool here and or steel wool/copper wool scouring pads that etiher dont have soap or or thin layer around a piece of sponge like padding - real gay best found was stainless steel scouring pads so soaking them in99% iso seems to have cleaned off anything that was on em altho it seemed pretty clean out the package - can never be too safe



There's plenty available online if you're really desperate.

Also I fail to see how not being able to how not being able to get the right steel wool is homosexual.


----------



## deee

Use the bottle method (see link), smoke 80-100mgs aprox of DMT (alittle bigger than your pinky), all in one, hold the smoke in as long as you can, then the 'switch will be thrown in your brain', 'the alarm will be tripped', 'the machinery will start' and reality will become hyper defined - you will break through and then ermmm....

....come back here and describe what happened, because sure as hell I can't put that into words

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtckVptu4I4

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/639746-BEST-way-to-smoke-DMT?p=11231628#post11231628


----------



## KavemanCam

Gaian Planes said:


> It works well just 'plugging' a joint with 30mg of DMT. This was quite a bit stronger than 20mg of DMT in a lightbulb. I also like how fast you can intake the DMT this way and how 'thick' the smoke is.



I've smoked dmt countless ways:
Lightbulb, valcanoe, bowl, bong, blunt and joint. Blunted and joints prove to be the most effective. The dmt melts and is evaporated smoothly as the embers burns down the paper. I recommend rolling your herb loosely though because the paper will become vlogged with dmt resin quickly. Don't be afraid to use dosages of 1gram in a joint between 2 people. It's quite spiritual. Happy adventures.


----------



## red4life

How often do people change the wire mesh ?


----------



## kickitcomplex

red life... there's no reason not to change it every time if you have more chore. but id say probably change it every 3 - 5 times you use it would definitely be safe

my question to everybody is: do you think it would work to just get a stereotypical crack stem and fashion a drinking straw and duct tape to one end and have the dmt and chore on the other. or does there need to be more space for the smoke to collect in order to get a good hit?

just to help picturing it:



            ||
            ||    <---straw
            ||
          -----
         -------    <----duct taped to seal straw and pipe together
        --|  |--
           |  |
           |  |
           |  |     <----crack stem
           |  |
           |  |
           |  |
           |*|  <----dmt
           |=|
           |=|  <---chore



            ^
            ^   <---- flame
            ^


----------



## SoonAJunkie

Gotta love this guy.I'm using his method,however the only drawback is that sometimes i may be trippin' hard and burn plastic and inhale plastic along with dmt smoke,nasty stuff,besides that it works just fine


----------



## Wobblier

kickitcomplex said:


> red life... there's no reason not to change it every time if you have more chore. but id say probably change it every 3 - 5 times you use it would definitely be safe
> 
> my question to everybody is: do you think it would work to just get a stereotypical crack stem and fashion a drinking straw and duct tape to one end and have the dmt and chore on the other. or does there need to be more space for the smoke to collect in order to get a good hit?
> 
> just to help picturing it:
> 
> 
> 
> ||
> ||    <---straw
> ||
> -----
> -------    <----duct taped to seal straw and pipe together
> --|  |--
> |  |
> |  |
> |  |     <----crack stem
> |  |
> |  |
> |  |
> |*|  <----dmt
> |=|
> |=|  <---chore
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> ^   <---- flame
> ^



DMT kinda runs away from the flame alover the glass/crack pipe /stem

I have had good experiences with this method:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/661304-Smoking-DMT-the-Bottle-method


----------



## Benditamota

I just made my own machine and I love it, I only smoke 25mg only to test it and saw  the fractals and geometric forms, I hope to  break truth next time, im thinking to use 50mg, any advise for me?????


----------



## IamJiva

Youkai said:


> There is a tollarance to DMT when smoking that muhc, it got to a point where all I was gettingw as body highs and alil splattered conecting patterns at 50+mg doses. But my god was it beautiful!!


Krishna is beautiful. DMT(and 2C-B also)... only jewelries for Him, but good one...  
Where are you now, my friend? 
Please accept my humble obeisances Youkai...
Is there someone more so intelligent?


----------



## Pirre

I've made a machine, and it works, only we're still not sure how to properly use it. I had mild effects, with no visible vapor, my friend had thick smoke but also burned it, he somehow managed to hold it in and had a good trip.
Is the thick & milky smoke the actual vapor, or is it smoke from burning? If it's vapor, do you move the flame away as soon as you see it vapor to prevent burning? Will it be smooth? On a few attempts we got the thick smoke again but almost immediately it was so harsh we couldn't keep it in and started coughing.
The dose that made me feel it a bit was pretty much smokeless, and I didn't even notice I breathed something in until I started feeling it.


----------



## LostAtomsk

Pirre said:


> I've made a machine, and it works, only we're still not sure how to properly use it. I had mild effects, with no visible vapor, my friend had thick smoke but also burned it, he somehow managed to hold it in and had a good trip.
> Is the thick & milky smoke the actual vapor, or is it smoke from burning? If it's vapor, do you move the flame away as soon as you see it vapor to prevent burning? Will it be smooth? On a few attempts we got the thick smoke again but almost immediately it was so harsh we couldn't keep it in and started coughing.
> The dose that made me feel it a bit was pretty much smokeless, and I didn't even notice I breathed something in until I started feeling it.


/high fives 

I'm in the same group as Pirre. Afterwards, reading about the machine, I'm pretty sure our device is what we need. 
@Pirre:
I think our fatal misdoing was that we heated the DMT too much. From what I can tell, I suppose we need to move the flame a few cm'ers away from the neck. Burnt DMT is 100% wasted DMT, from what I could gather. 

In the two tokes you assisted me with, I inhaled a fair amount of whispy, white grey smoke. Yet I felt nothing, except for some (placebo?) wooziness.

Either way, failing to get even mild effects, only got us a lot more curious.


----------



## Humble Bumble

If you have a lot of trouble with burning your dmt, you might want to try adding this little contraption to your Machine; I've drilled the bottle cap open and mounted a pipescreen in it, this way the flame doesn't go up your bottle neck but the heat will:

http://s28.postimg.org/vjk053khp/machine2.jpg
(From: https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=mobile_posts&m=561405)


----------



## Pirre

Thanks for the suggestion!
Just did another trial run, and we were indeed holding the flame way too close. Still burned a bit, but again got mild effects, and most of it was a very smooth vape. Getting there!


----------



## Pirre

Improved the 'design' a bit based on previous runs. More stable this way, I like it, we're getting there 
http://i.imgur.com/aZzBxpy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/T5Td4zV.jpg


----------



## gandalfe

Bottle caps are usually coated with a vinyl liner to aid sealing.This stuff is very bad for your lungs so make sure all coatings are removed before any heat is applied.


----------



## Shamandrums

*Welcome to the Machine.*..(belated). Thanks for this post as I was figuring a debate in which I'd be testing new 20 ideas. This was a *Welcome* surprise, less *brillo.* Thanks man from Oz at BM! And Drug Geek honorable  mention for additional directions of technique. For those, wondering about getting  the hole in the bottle right, hit a hardware store & ask for tipped/hardened drill  bit: that will best work (high speed drill). Consider not using a light-bulb due to rupture (burns) as there are  unsavory residual chems that you do not want to ingest. Pretty crystals aside. Also, if you're alone, watch out you aren't surrounded in flammable materials should you drop a flaming cone. I suggest a flame resistant beach towel sized sheet to vape over your couch/bed lest you pass in & drop fire.  

Biggest concern about using brillo like items, even if you try to burn off the coatings etc is that they are still toxic. DMT isn't smoked in quantities like weed, but look into quartz screens (might be a problem for the Machine, but get creative, jewel making chick might be able to fashion something), titanium or twist up high quality carbon steel screens (99% iron, 1% carbon) into a brillo-like mesh & this I think is safest for any such use. I'm no expert, but over a life time we want to reduce harm. Most important to avoid brillo use if possible, & use the best screens if you burn weed. _Cooper is not likely the worst_ as 3 horrid by-products are produced, and brass (60% copper, 40% zinc). PS- if you don't mind a weed/tobac packed glass bow;-stem this is likely it!


----------



## rumpelstiltskin

I would like to add to this thread that The Machine is by far the best pipe I ever had for vaporising DMT. Period.
I had great success yesterday pulling a HUGE toke in one go and had the best experience so far with DMT. No harsh on the throat at all, I couldn't even tell it entered my lungs before I exhaled.
To anyone still in doubt, this is definitely the best method. I still cant believe I didn't I try this sooner.


----------



## rumpelstiltskin

I even made a second one the next morning. Improved version with pipe screens rolled around each other in stead of the scrubber pads.


----------



## cj187

bump


----------



## Xorkoth

The Machine... a trademarked* device brought to you by PD. 

*Not actually trademarked


----------

